# SLM's 2008 Super Car Show ∙



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

will be there


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 7 2008, 08:57 PM~10360501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where arent you going to be ?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 9 2008, 10:41 AM~10372527
> *Where arent you going to be ?
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 9 2008, 10:41 AM~10372527
> *Where arent you going to be ?
> *



no shit huh :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 9 2008, 12:25 PM~10373464
> *no shit huh :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

defenitely the show to be at. looking forward to this one.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 7 2008, 08:57 PM~10360501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

THAT SHOW HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE STREETLOW SHOW.


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 9 2008, 08:33 PM~10377943
> *THAT SHOW HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE STREETLOW SHOW.
> *


No but when you got 5 cars pre-reg for that show it makes it harder to decide which show to go too :dunno:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

alright theres going to be a stop in ORANGE COUNTY :cheesy:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

BLVD KINGS C.C. WILL BE IN DA HOUSE! ALL 4 CHPTS.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE+Apr 9 2008, 06:34 PM~10376660-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



last year they cancel so fuck them :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ALL SOUNDS GOOD TO ME ESE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 11 2008, 10:19 AM~10390660
> *ALL SOUNDS GOOD TO ME ESE
> *




c u there CHOLO


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

June 1st for those n or around ORANGE COUNTY!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

*T T T :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

Go!!!


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

hopefully i can make this one hno:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

will be definetely at this one, will be off the hook


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Apr 19 2008, 05:05 PM~10455371
> *hopefully i can make this one  hno:
> *



why wouldnt you...let me guess your lady has you on check


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

looking forward to this show... the super show!


----------



## jajr (Mar 26, 2008)

Do you need to send pictures for the pre-reg.


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jajr_@May 8 2008, 02:17 PM~10609671
> *Do you need to send pictures for the pre-reg.
> *


nope.. we dont do it like that.


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

hopefully you guys can bring it back to San jo next year


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Apr 20 2008, 09:47 AM~10459011
> *why wouldnt you...let me guess your lady has you on check
> *


 :twak: umm no, my ride is getting a makeover. :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@May 8 2008, 01:16 PM~10609212
> *looking forward to this show... the super show!
> *



x2


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

WHEN ARE YOU PUTTING UP THE WOODLAND STREETLOW SHOW FLYER & INFO?


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

is the hop still on???


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@May 8 2008, 06:28 PM~10611368
> *:twak: umm no, my ride is getting a makeover. :uh:
> *


uhuhhh right...good luck with your car


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@May 9 2008, 08:19 PM~10620315
> *uhuhhh right...good luck with your car
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Apr 11 2008, 01:12 AM~10388652
> *BLVD KINGS C.C. WILL BE IN DA HOUSE! ALL 4 CHPTS.
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

should be better than the lg show!!


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

SHOULD BE GOOD!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@May 25 2008, 10:20 AM~10733132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U KNOW FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ WILL BE IN DA HOUSE  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:0 should be there for this one


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 9 2008, 10:27 AM~10616264
> *is the hop still on???
> *


oh yeah homie thought it wasn't. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I need 2 get my reservation 4 da momo


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 12 2008, 08:29 AM~10853825
> *I need 2 get my reservation 4 da momo
> *


me to where u stayin at?


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 25 2008, 05:47 PM~10734833
> *should be better than the lg show!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

so who's ready for the super show? :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jun 13 2008, 10:40 PM~10867414
> *so who's ready for the super show? :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

ok what's good :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jun 13 2008, 10:40 PM~10867414
> *so who's ready for the super show? :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

what's good wit it :biggrin:


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

uffin: uffin: THOUGHT YOU KNEW


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jun 12 2008, 08:51 AM~10853970
> *me to where u stayin at?
> *



best value
4141 n. blackstone



559 222-4445


been staying there for years :biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 23 2008, 08:14 AM~10930991
> *best value
> 4141 n. blackstone
> 559 222-4445
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 23 2008, 08:14 AM~10930991
> *best value
> 4141 n. blackstone
> 559 222-4445
> ...


alright jesse i'll check it out. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

they even got a bbq pit by the pool :biggrin:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 24 2008, 07:46 AM~10939106
> *they even got a bbq pit by the pool  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 24 2008, 07:46 AM~10939106
> *they even got a bbq pit by the pool  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator+Jun 24 2008, 10:22 AM~10939975-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know u r going :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 24 2008, 11:00 AM~10940299
> *q vo Thomas r u going to this show?
> I know u r going  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: I dont remember where we used to stay. I think it was la quinta? Im down to stay somewhere else this time. We will work some of the details out at the show this weekend.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 24 2008, 11:13 AM~10940384
> *:yes: I dont remember where we used to stay. I think it was la quinta? Im down to stay somewhere else this time. We will work some of the details out at the show this weekend.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

*T T T *

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

ill be stayin at gradma's house. papa's chorizo and eggs in the mornin.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jun 24 2008, 03:20 PM~10942244
> *ill be stayin at gradma's house. papa's chorizo and eggs in the mornin.
> *



directions 2 gradmas house please :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 24 2008, 03:23 PM~10942257
> *directions 2 gradmas house please  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 24 2008, 04:03 PM~10942512
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MY TIO STILL LIVES THERE AT THE AGE OF 38 AND HAS A TATTOO GUN :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Apr 7 2008, 08:28 PM~10360257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


going to be a great season ender? :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ WILL DEFINIYLY BE IN THE HOUSE REPRESENTING  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jun 26 2008, 07:37 AM~10954790
> *MY TIO STILL LIVES THERE AT THE AGE OF 38 AND HAS A TATTOO GUN :biggrin:
> *


is his name larry


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Apr 7 2008, 08:36 PM~10360331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW DO U DOWN SIZE TO PRINT :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

number 6 should be off the hook :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 2 2008, 11:41 AM~10997738
> *number 6 should be off the hook :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *




I know huh! :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

wheres a cool spot to stay at out there? i was thinking of getting a hotel for sat night, is there any spots with cool bars/clubs? i know its fresno, but there has to be something


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Apr 7 2008, 08:36 PM~10360331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


need to shrink to print :uh:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Apr 17 2008, 04:33 PM~10440775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah


----------



## chevy98 (May 26, 2008)

BROWN SOCIETY will be in the house! :nicoderm:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

DADYSGIRL, SKANLESS C. C. WILL BE IN DA HOUSE 4 REAL


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_WHUT UP RICHIE, YOU WILL SEE DADYSGIRL AT STREETLOW, FRESNO_


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Jul 2 2008, 10:13 PM~11002527
> *WHUT UP RICHIE, YOU WILL SEE DADYSGIRL AT STREETLOW, FRESNO
> *


Cool, seen your club this past week in Woodland....... :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 2 2008, 10:13 PM~11002530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  SUP RICHIE THANKS HOMIE


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

MAKE SURE NOT TO MISS THIS EVENT  :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 2 2008, 10:33 PM~11002647
> *MAKE SURE NOT TO MISS THIS EVENT   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

U KNOW 













WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 3 2008, 08:45 AM~11004717
> *U KNOW
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

So whos throwin the party saturday?


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 3 2008, 05:34 PM~11008422
> *So whos throwin the party saturday?
> *


 :biggrin: 
did you say party? :cheesy:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

we just gotta call ahead and make sure they lock up the golf carts :uh:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady+Jul 3 2008, 06:22 PM~11008691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 3 2008, 06:24 PM~11008704
> *we just gotta call ahead and make sure they lock up the golf carts  :uh:
> *




just don't let Mr. Fluffy drink n drive :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 3 2008, 06:24 PM~11008704
> *we just gotta call ahead and make sure they lock up the golf carts  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 3 2008, 06:24 PM~11008704
> *we just gotta call ahead and make sure they lock up the golf carts  :uh:
> *


WHAT FOR ? JUST GET A SEXY LOOKING DRIVER LIKE CHOLE, LIKE I DID....... :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 4 2008, 08:48 PM~11015204
> *WHAT FOR ? JUST GET A SEXY LOOKING DRIVER LIKE CHOLE, LIKE I DID....... :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


that will work :biggrin:


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

TTT bitches!!!!


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 4 2008, 08:48 PM~11015204
> *WHAT FOR ? JUST GET A SEXY LOOKING DRIVER LIKE CHOLE, LIKE I DID....... :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



lol ok ok stop rubbing it in. :biggrin: 
lol if i liked girls i would be trying to hook up with her too.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 7 2008, 02:33 PM~11030436
> *lol ok ok stop rubbing it in.  :biggrin:
> lol if i liked girls i would be trying to hook up with her too.
> *



hey, why you trying to put salt in Pauly's game? :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 7 2008, 07:56 PM~11032914
> *hey, why you trying to put salt in Pauly's game?  :uh:  :roflmao:
> *


Party


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 7 2008, 07:56 PM~11032914
> *hey, why you trying to put salt in Pauly's game?  :uh:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Miss Tasty (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 3 2008, 08:45 AM~11004717
> *U KNOW
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thats my booty :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 7 2008, 03:33 PM~11030436
> *lol ok ok stop rubbing it in.  :biggrin:
> lol if i liked girls i would be trying to hook up with her too.
> *


 I WASN'T TRYING TO HOOK UP, WE WERE JUST "HANGING OUT TOGETHER"


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 7 2008, 09:59 PM~11034509
> *I WASN'T TRYING TO HOOK UP, WE WERE JUST "HANGING OUT TOGETHER"
> *


What up Pauly are you Ready to BBQ..........


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 7 2008, 07:56 PM~11032914
> *hey, why you trying to put salt in Pauly's game?  :uh:  :roflmao:
> *


 THANK'S BRO , BUT I GOT NO GAME TO PUT SALT IN...... :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 7 2008, 10:00 PM~11034527
> *THANK'S BRO , BUT I GOT NO GAME TO PUT SALT IN...... :biggrin:
> *



pauly... you got all the game..


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 7 2008, 10:00 PM~11034523
> *What up Pauly  are you Ready to BBQ..........
> *


WHAT UP RITCHIE!!!!!!!!! I'M ALWAYS DOWN FOR BBQ & COLD ONES.....


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 7 2008, 10:03 PM~11034566
> *pauly... you got all the game..
> *


 NOOOOO, I'M SHY........ :0


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miss Tasty_@Jul 7 2008, 09:58 PM~11034506
> *Hey thats my booty  :biggrin:
> *


AND YOUR BOOTY FITS YOUR NAME "TASTY" :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Miss Tasty (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 7 2008, 10:09 PM~11034628
> *AND YOUR BOOTY FITS YOUR NAME "TASTY" :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


Lol thanks


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Miss Tasty_@Jul 7 2008, 10:17 PM~11034713
> *Lol thanks
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miss Tasty_@Jul 7 2008, 10:17 PM~11034713
> *Lol thanks
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 OOOOHHH MY GOOOOOODNEEESSSS!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miss Tasty_@Jul 7 2008, 10:17 PM~11034713
> *Lol thanks
> 
> 
> ...


 "CAN I TOUCH IT TO SEE IF IT'S REAL" "YOU'VE GOT THE ASS OF A STRANGER"
( LYRICS FROM A SONG," EYES OF A STRANGER") :biggrin:


----------



## Miss Tasty (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 7 2008, 10:24 PM~11034788
> *"CAN I TOUCH IT TO SEE IF IT'S REAL" "YOU'VE GOT THE ASS OF A STRANGER"
> ( LYRICS FROM A SONG," EYES OF A STRANGER") :biggrin:
> *


Stranger? lol


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miss Tasty_@Jul 7 2008, 10:26 PM~11034809
> *Stranger? lol
> *


I SAW YOU AT THE SHOW, AND BELIEVE ME YOU'RE NO STRANGER "WOW"..... :cheesy:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 7 2008, 09:30 PM~11034855
> *I SAW YOU AT THE SHOW, AND BELIEVE ME YOU'RE NO STRANGER "WOW"..... :cheesy:
> *



what? talking about you don't got no game, muy suavicito :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 7 2008, 10:55 PM~11035071
> *what? talking about you don't got no game, muy suavicito  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:    :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 7 2008, 10:30 PM~11034855
> *I SAW YOU AT THE SHOW, AND BELIEVE ME YOU'RE NO STRANGER "WOW"..... :cheesy:
> *



lol so much for trying to work the "shy" angle
:biggrin:


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

ttt


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miss Tasty_@Jul 7 2008, 09:17 PM~11034713
> *Lol thanks
> 
> 
> ...


that deserves a NALGA ME DIOS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 7 2008, 10:03 PM~11034566
> *pauly... you got all the game..
> *


fa shizzle

the females are all on pauly like stank on shit


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 7 2008, 10:55 PM~11035071
> *what? talking about you don't got no game, muy suavicito  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i know right


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

Were comforming the live entertainment, it's going to be crazy. A straight car show & CONCERT. We have everyone covered. This show is going to be off the hook!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 9 2008, 12:15 AM~11044191
> *Were comforming the live entertainment, it's going to be crazy. A straight car show & CONCERT. We have everyone covered. This show is going to be off the hook!
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 9 2008, 12:15 AM~11044191
> *Were comforming the live entertainment, it's going to be crazy. A straight car show & CONCERT. We have everyone covered. This show is going to be off the hook!
> *


CRAZY HUH, NOW I'M SCARED..... MAYBE I WON'T GO NOW..... :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5etBotZWUI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djgovsiX2t0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3EoBZrQX_M
fresno own fashawn :0 :0 :0 :0 hell yea that woul be the shizzz  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNXaIOV57rg
:yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm: just a thought


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

ONE MORE MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 9 2008, 12:15 AM~11044191
> *Were comforming the live entertainment, it's going to be crazy. A straight car show & CONCERT. We have everyone covered. This show is going to be off the hook!
> *





u know I'm there :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 10 2008, 08:23 AM~11054348
> *u know I'm there  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 9 2008, 12:15 AM~11044191
> *Were comforming the live entertainment, it's going to be crazy. A straight car show & CONCERT. We have everyone covered. This show is going to be off the hook!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jul 10 2008, 10:41 AM~11055515-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



n c u there Thomas, let's caravan there on sat?


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

cant wait


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowtown50_@Jun 14 2008, 07:43 PM~10871115
> *
> 
> 
> ...



x2


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 3 2008, 07:45 AM~11004717
> *U KNOW
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :nicoderm:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

*DADYSGIRL, SKANLESS CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.*


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 13 2008, 10:58 PM~11081562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yamil is on the flyer, Nice!!!!!!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:wave: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I HAVE TO SPANK YOU FOR NOT DOING YOUR HOMEWORK


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 15 2008, 01:04 AM~11091555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I HOPE TO SEE THE REST OF MY LOWRIERING FAMILY ,


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 15 2008, 12:30 PM~11094889
> *I HOPE TO SEE THE REST OF MY LOWRIERING FAMILY ,
> *



:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 15 2008, 07:02 PM~11097350
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


wad up streetlow, looking forward to the show, just wondering if the sweepstakes payouts are gonna be higher for this show, or same as regular shows.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

AAAAAAAH GOOOD QUESTION


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

i love to see a fine young SEXXXY


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLEERZ ONLY BE IN THE HOUSE,*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jul 13 2008, 11:27 PM~11081771
> *Yamil is on the flyer, Nice!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THAT GIRL IS OFF THE FUCK HOOK ,


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

yeap!! :cheesy:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 15 2008, 09:45 PM~11099766
> *wad up streetlow, looking forward to the show, just wondering if the sweepstakes payouts are gonna be higher for this show, or same as regular shows.
> *



It's going to be $500 for the super show for sweepstakes.


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jul 13 2008, 10:27 PM~11081771
> *Yamil is on the flyer, Nice!!!!!!
> 
> *


You gonna be there El Alfonso? If so, which girls are you bringing? :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

can we get the hop rules


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

Now that Monterey is in the history books, were putting all our efforts into our super show in Fresno. It's going to be good, we already have alot of pre-reg's & were getting alot of phone calls from folks as far north in Chico & as far down as Los Angeles.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

for any of you that want to go and need someone 2 trailer you out there i can haul 3., pm for price


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jul 21 2008, 09:00 PM~11144544
> *for any of you that want to go and need someone 2 trailer you out there i can haul 3., pm for price
> *


I need to get 7 cars from Yakima to Fresno PM me your #...


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 21 2008, 08:03 PM~11144071
> *Now that Monterey is in the history books, were putting all our efforts into our super show in Fresno.  It's going to be good, we already have alot of pre-reg's & were getting alot of phone calls from folks as far north in Chico & as far down as Los Angeles.
> *


Were you there yesterday I didn't see you.... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 21 2008, 08:05 PM~11144598
> *Were you there yesterday I didn't see you....    :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



I couldn't make it, I was in Vegas celebrating my brother's 10th year wedding anniversary. But I'll see you Aug. 9th in Visalia & Aug. 17th for our show in Fresno.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 21 2008, 09:09 PM~11144618
> *I couldn't make it, I was in Vegas celebrating my brother's 10th year wedding anniversary. But I'll see you Aug. 9th in Visalia & Aug. 17th for our show in Fresno.
> *


The Visalia show is going to be off the hook also....See you there :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 21 2008, 09:17 PM~11144696
> *The Visalia show is going to be off the hook also....See you there  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

CANT WAIT FOR THIS F*UCKIN SHOW! ITS GOING TO BE OFF DA HOOK!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Jul 22 2008, 12:50 AM~11146287
> *CANT WAIT FOR THIS F*UCKIN SHOW! ITS GOING TO BE OFF DA HOOK!
> *





c u there homie


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

FO SHO ,
MY TRIKE SHOULD TAKE ANOTHER 1st PLACE ,
MY NISSAN WILL TOO,


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 16 2008, 08:19 AM~11101889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OR NO PANTIES AT ALL , :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

how much are you charging per car for fresno, i dont have enough room.



> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jul 21 2008, 11:00 PM~11144544
> *for any of you that want to go and need someone 2 trailer you out there i can haul 3., pm for price
> *


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 21 2008, 08:03 PM~11144071
> *Now that Monterey is in the history books, were putting all our efforts into our super show in Fresno.  It's going to be good, we already have alot of pre-reg's & were getting alot of phone calls from folks as far north in Chico & as far down as Los Angeles.
> *



oooo this is gonna be FUN!!! :yes:
i cant wait :wave:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 22 2008, 04:05 PM~11152523
> *oooo this is gonna be FUN!!! :yes:
> i cant wait  :wave:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

LUXURIOUS WILL B THERE


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

You can count on Me being there........ :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

$275 a car from the bay to fresno and back! 3 car min to pull out


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 22 2008, 05:05 PM~11152523
> *oooo this is gonna be FUN!!! :yes:
> i cant wait  :wave:
> *



:yes:* x2 *:yes:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY WILL B IN FULL FORCE!*


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jul 22 2008, 09:47 PM~11155823
> *ROLLERZ ONLY WILL B IN FULL FORCE!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jul 22 2008, 10:09 PM~11155483
> *$275 a car from the bay to fresno and back! 3 car min to pull out
> *


what class licensce you got?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 22 2008, 09:21 PM~11155049
> *You can count on Me being there........ :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO!!!!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 23 2008, 12:55 AM~11155886
> *what class licensce you got?
> *


A


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jul 22 2008, 10:09 PM~11155483
> *$275 a car from the bay to fresno and back! 3 car min to pull out
> *



how bout from Salinas to Fresno?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

hop rules


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 23 2008, 10:09 AM~11157461
> *how bout from Salinas to Fresno?
> *


pm sent


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 21 2008, 08:03 PM~11144071
> *Now that Monterey is in the history books, were putting all our efforts into our super show in Fresno.  It's going to be good, we already have alot of pre-reg's & were getting alot of phone calls from folks as far north in Chico & as far down as Los Angeles.
> *


YOU KNOW ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE DEEP BRO ,


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jul 23 2008, 03:05 PM~11161077
> *pm sent
> *



pm repplied


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

WE'LL BE THERE!!!


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 23 2008, 04:25 PM~11161233
> *YOU KNOW ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE DEEP BRO ,
> *


you comeing to fresno bRO ? that's cool i'll see you there


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

:cheesy: 
this is gonna have a great turnout!! :thumbsup: 
everybody better be on their best behavior or im gonna start handing out nalgadas and ass kickings lol :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 23 2008, 04:21 PM~11161648
> *:cheesy:
> this is gonna have a great turnout!!  :thumbsup:
> everybody better be on their best behavior or im gonna start handing out nalgadas and ass kickings lol :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


Oww... Can I be first? :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jul 23 2008, 02:35 PM~11161293
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 23 2008, 09:20 PM~11164917
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Let's do a roll call for the Super Show in Fresno. So far these are the clubs that have said that there going:

Socios
Creativity
Low Perfections
BLVD Kings (all 4 chapters)
Delegation
Carnales Unidos
Good Fellas
Fifty 1 Fifty Kustomz
Viejitos 
UCE
Majestics
Rollerz Only
Brown Society
Skanless
Sangre Latina
San Jose Highlites
New Style
Aztecas
Life's Finest
Luxurious
Premier

coverage for the show that will be there:

Lowrider Scene
OG Rider
Barriogirls.com
INeedAFreak.com

Add your name if your going!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 23 2008, 10:50 PM~11165150
> *Let's do a roll call for the Super Show in Fresno. So far these are the clubs that have said that there going:
> 
> Socios
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 23 2008, 10:50 PM~11165150
> *Let's do a roll call for the Super Show in Fresno. So far these are the clubs that have said that there going:
> 
> Socios
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jul 24 2008, 01:53 AM~11165987
> *
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 23 2008, 10:50 PM~11165150
> *Let's do a roll call for the Super Show in Fresno. So far these are the clubs that have said that there going:
> 
> Socios
> ...


TOPDOGS car and bike club will be there, sent out are pre reg yesterday


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 24 2008, 09:50 AM~11167611
> *TOPDOGS car and bike club will be there, sent out are pre reg yesterday
> *



sorry 2 late hehehehehehehehe

it was great meeting u at da monterey show homie :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 23 2008, 10:50 PM~11165150
> *Let's do a roll call for the Super Show in Fresno. So far these are the clubs that have said that there going:
> 
> Socios
> ...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 24 2008, 09:52 AM~11167626
> *sorry 2 late hehehehehehehehe
> 
> it was great meeting u at da monterey show homie  :biggrin:
> *



Good meeting you homie, do me a favor and leave the purses at home, so I don't have to break bread again :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Let's do a roll call for the Super Show in Fresno. So far these are the clubs that have said that there going:

Socios
Creativity
Low Perfections
BLVD Kings (all 4 chapters)
Delegation
Carnales Unidos
Good Fellas
Fifty 1 Fifty Kustomz
Viejitos 
UCE
Majestics
Rollerz Only
Brown Society
Skanless
Sangre Latina
San Jose Highlites
New Style
Aztecas
Life's Finest
Luxurious
Premier
Bay Area Bosses

coverage for the show that will be there:

Lowrider Scene
OG Rider
Barriogirls.com
INeedAFreak.com

Add your name if your going!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 24 2008, 09:56 AM~11167663
> *Good meeting you homie, do me a favor and leave the purses at home, so I don't have to break bread again :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I want to start on my 64 vert so bring her by I'll make sure 2 have some new ones hehehehehehehe


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 24 2008, 10:17 AM~11168376
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I want to start on my 64 vert so bring her by I'll make sure 2 have some new ones hehehehehehehe
> *


este cabron :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 24 2008, 11:35 AM~11168580
> *este cabron :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




I'll have some Raider bolsas by this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 23 2008, 09:17 PM~11164310
> *Oww... Can I be first?  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :tongue:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 24 2008, 10:36 AM~11168592
> *I'll have some Raider bolsas by this weekend  :biggrin:
> *


might have to get a few more from you


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 24 2008, 10:56 AM~11168817
> *:yes:  :yes:  :tongue:
> *


i got the camera ready :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 24 2008, 12:07 PM~11168906
> *might have to get a few more from you
> *



ya sabes


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 22 2008, 10:53 PM~11155874
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ttt


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Miss Tasty_@Jul 7 2008, 10:17 PM~11034713
> *Lol thanks
> 
> 
> ...


i would love to taste her ,


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 16 2008, 09:14 PM~11108040
> *It's going to be $500 for the super show for sweepstakes.
> *


What about hop pay out after all it is the *SUPER SHOW *:biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

WILL BE THERE ALL 3 CHAPTERS


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 24 2008, 05:44 PM~11171622
> *What about hop pay out after all it is the SUPER SHOW  :biggrin:
> *


ya bikini contest is 500 too what about the hoppers


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 24 2008, 12:09 PM~11168926
> *i got the camera ready :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



i knew i could count on your cochino qualities to shine though.. :yes: this is going to get interesting. :nicoderm:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 24 2008, 05:44 PM~11171622
> *What about hop pay out after all it is the SUPER SHOW  :biggrin:
> *



from what im hearing its good... :yes:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 23 2008, 10:50 PM~11165150
> *Let's do a roll call for the Super Show in Fresno. So far these are the clubs that have said that there going:
> 
> Socios
> ...


oh yea!!!!

saturday is going to be crackin!!!!!!


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 24 2008, 08:46 PM~11173246
> *oh yea!!!!
> 
> saturday is going to be crackin!!!!!!
> *


theres going to be a saturday move-in too. so we will be there :cheesy:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_HEY, WHAT TIME IS EVERYONE GOING TO START LINNING UP ON SATURDAY MORNING_.


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 24 2008, 06:33 PM~11172570
> *i knew i could count on your cochino qualities to shine though..  :yes: this is going to get interesting.  :nicoderm:
> *


no contaban con me astusia :biggrin: :biggrin: 
just want you to know thats what im here for


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 25 2008, 09:36 AM~11176951
> *no contaban con me astusia :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> just want you to know thats what im here for
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

Let's do a roll call for the Super Show in Fresno. So far these are the clubs that have said that there going:

Socios
Creativity
Low Perfections
BLVD Kings (all 4 chapters)
Delegation (all 3 chapters)
Carnales Unidos
Good Fellas
Fifty 1 Fifty Kustomz
Viejitos (rolling deep with many chapters)
UCE
Majestics
Rollerz Only ( rolling deep with many chapters)
Brown Society
Skanless
Sangre Latina
San Jose Highlites
New Style
Aztecas
Life's Finest
Luxurious
Premier
Bay Area Bosses
Top Doggs

coverage for the show that will be there:

Lowrider Scene
OG Rider
Barriogirls.com
INeedAFreak.com

Add your name if your going!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

i'm taking my daughter's trike to to fresno show .


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 25 2008, 03:48 PM~11179756
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 25 2008, 04:01 PM~11179858
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


RIGHT ON BRO .


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 25 2008, 02:50 PM~11179326
> *Let's do a roll call for the Super Show in Fresno. So far these are the clubs that have said that there going:
> 
> Socios
> ...


you can count on Sangre Latina beeing there. BBq at my house after move in on Sat......


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 25 2008, 06:02 PM~11180623
> *you can count on Sangre Latina beeing there. BBq at my house after move in on Sat......
> *


whats the address and what should i bring :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_YO RICH, THE ADDRESS._


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 24 2008, 05:44 PM~11171622
> *What about hop pay out after all it is the SUPER SHOW  :biggrin:
> *



hop pay will be $400 for the Super Show


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 25 2008, 05:47 PM~11180852
> *hop pay will be $400 for the Super Show
> *


hey Naomi, I posted in your screen name, you forgot to log off at the office :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Jul 25 2008, 04:45 AM~11175749
> *HEY, WHAT TIME IS EVERYONE GOING TO START LINNING UP ON SATURDAY MORNING.
> *



Saturday move-in will be from 9 am - 7 pm


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 25 2008, 06:47 PM~11180852
> *hop pay will be $400 for the Super Show
> *


that barly covers the gas from the bay area and back.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 25 2008, 06:15 PM~11181001
> *that barly covers the gas from the bay area and back.
> *


then if you win you get a free trip & you get to enjoy a good show :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 25 2008, 07:50 PM~11181218
> *then if you win you get a free trip & you get to enjoy a good show  :biggrin:
> *


free still got to buy springs and motors and fix whatever else brakes. so it would hardly be free. its to bad you guys payouts for the hops arnt better, because you would get alot bigger turnout. Figuring its your supershow lrm more than doubles the payout at there show and you guys add 100. Its kind of an insult when you paying the bikini winner 500, and sweeps 500. but they guys who go out and put on a show for the crowd, and are spending alot of money to do it get the least amount of the bunch? doesnt seem right. but hey thats just my .02 what do i know


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

$500 hundred for the pay out or im staying home, all be damd if some hoochie is going to show tits for more how many people come for a hop and how many come just to see a bakkini contest gears springs and motors cost more than a bakkini, nails, make up, thats my 2 cents a bad day in the pit cost more than $500 buck's not including gas & food :uh:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 25 2008, 09:31 PM~11181855
> *$500 hundred for the pay out or im staying home, all be damd if some hoochie is going to show tits for more  how many people come for a hop and how many come just to see a bakkini contest  gears springs and motors cost more than a bakkini, nails, make up,  thats my 2 cents  a bad day in the pit cost more than $500 buck's not including gas & food :uh:
> *


then if you dont win your shit out of luck at least $150.00 for second place it helps pay for entry fee and food


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 25 2008, 07:56 PM~11181637
> *free still got to buy springs and motors and fix whatever else brakes. so it would hardly be free. its to bad you guys payouts for the hops arnt better, because you would get alot bigger turnout. Figuring its your supershow lrm more than doubles the payout at there show and you guys add 100. Its kind of an insult when you paying the bikini winner 500, and sweeps 500. but they guys who go out and put on a show for the crowd, and are spending alot of money to do it get the least amount of the bunch? doesnt seem right. but hey thats just my .02 what do i know
> *



Thats good though that LRM doubles their pay outs, because the closest LRM show to you is about 8 hours away, so your gas should be covered with them as well since you'll be traveling twice as far. Enjoy the local shows that we offer, we don't have a corporate backing to compete with LRM & where not trying to, just a couple of lowriders trying to keep the tradition of the lowrider shows going. Were thinking about raising the pay out, but it depends on how many hoppers show up or let us know there coming. So if you want to have fun come on thru but if not it's all good.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 25 2008, 09:38 PM~11181890
> *Thats good though that LRM doubles their pay outs, because the closest LRM show to you is about 8 hours away, so your gas should be covered with them as well since you'll be traveling twice as far. Enjoy the local shows that we offer, we don't have a corporate backing to compete with LRM & where not trying to, just a couple of lowriders trying to keep the tradition of the lowrider shows going. Were thinking about raising the pay out, but it depends on how many hoppers show up or let us know there coming. So if you want to have fun come on thru but if not it's all good.
> *


what am i missing the girls that enter the bakini contest dont pay to enter the contest and win $500.00 we have to pay $50.00 im venting not bitching!


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 25 2008, 08:42 PM~11181913
> *what am i missing the girls that enter the bakini contest dont pay to enter the contest and win $500.00 we have to pay $50.00  im venting not bitching!
> *


I never said you were bitching & it's all good to vent, thats what layitlow is for.

the girl that wins the bikini contest doesn't win the total $500, the $500 is split between the 1st, 2nd, 3rd place winners. I hope that clarifies how that works.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 25 2008, 09:38 PM~11181890
> *Thats good though that LRM doubles their pay outs, because the closest LRM show to you is about 8 hours away, so your gas should be covered with them as well since you'll be traveling twice as far. Enjoy the local shows that we offer, we don't have a corporate backing to compete with LRM & where not trying to, just a couple of lowriders trying to keep the tradition of the lowrider shows going. Were thinking about raising the pay out, but it depends on how many hoppers show up or let us know there coming. So if you want to have fun come on thru but if not it's all good.
> *


A good payout will always bring hoppers, a great payout will bring more. Most guys who aint local would see 400 and stay at home not think to let you know they want to go and hope the prize might be alittle higher. its like the old saying you get what ya pay for. small payout equals a small hop, there are car clubs that put more than 400 into a hop let alone a company whether big or small.


----------



## mrlouie (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 25 2008, 02:50 PM~11179326
> *Let's do a roll call for the Super Show in Fresno. So far these are the clubs that have said that there going:
> 
> Socios
> ...


I'm flying out from Long Beach on Saturday to cover the show for my website. Not gonna miss this, last two years at Costa Mesa have been good. :biggrin: 

louie
www.StrictlyTrick.com
2008..





































2007 ..


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

PREMIER CC WILL DEFINITELY BE THERE :thumbsup: 
WHERES THE PRE SHOW PARTY AND AFTER PARTY :dunno:


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Jul 26 2008, 11:36 AM~11184335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Jul 26 2008, 11:37 AM~11184341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Jul 26 2008, 11:36 AM~11184335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY WHATS UP RED??? ITS RICHARD...RUBENS SON..MAN CANT WAIT TILL YOU GUYS COME DOWN!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

2nd ANNUAL 
RAZA AGAINST AUTISM
CAR AND BIKE SHOW 
AUGUST 16 2008 
PLACE
JEW ELEMENTARY SCHOOL
1966 FLINT AVENUE
SAN JOSE CA 95148


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jul 26 2008, 11:52 AM~11184430
> *HEY WHATS UP RED??? ITS RICHARD...RUBENS SON..MAN CANT WAIT TILL YOU GUYS COME DOWN!!!
> *


WHATS UP RICHARD , YOU GUYS UP THERE BURNING UP?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 25 2008, 09:42 PM~11181913
> *what am i missing the girls that enter the bakini contest dont pay to enter the contest and win $500.00 we have to pay $50.00  im venting not bitching!
> *


If it helps.... I'll donate an additional $100 bucks for the hop if I win and belive me i'm getting ready for the contest, So hoppers.. wish me luck? 
Lets have a good show
TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

GET DOWN RUTHIE, THAT'S FIRME!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 26 2008, 08:50 PM~11187250
> *GET DOWN RUTHIE, THAT'S FIRME!!
> *


I'm always down... Lets take the show to the TOP!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

C U IN VISALIA OR STOCKTON??


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Jul 26 2008, 07:04 PM~11186717
> *WHATS UP RICHARD , YOU GUYS UP THERE BURNING UP?
> *


HECK YEA IM BURNING UP!!! HOPE U GUYS ARE READY????? HEHE....MY FRIENDS ARE ALREADY TALKING ABOUT YOU GUYZ COMING UP HERE! :cheesy:


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

PROBABLY GET UP THERE FRIDAY NIGHT.... HAVE THE CORONAS WAITIN :thumbsup:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 25 2008, 06:02 PM~11180623
> *you can count on Sangre Latina beeing there. BBq at my house after move in on Sat......
> *


hey richie i'll be there afterthe move in. i'll bring the secret sauce. :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 25 2008, 09:31 PM~11181855
> *$500 hundred for the pay out or im staying home, all be damd if some hoochie is going to show tits for more  how many people come for a hop and how many come just to see a bakkini contest  gears springs and motors cost more than a bakkini, nails, make up,  thats my 2 cents  a bad day in the pit cost more than $500 buck's not including gas & food :uh:
> *


in all honesty more people come to see the bikini contest. sure theres alot of people watchin the hop but that amount of people doubles when its time for the bikini contest. besides the hoppers take home the full pay out. if im not mistaken the models split the money for the contest :dunno:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jul 26 2008, 09:53 PM~11187626
> *hey richie i'll be there afterthe move in. i'll bring the secret sauce. :biggrin:
> *


Sounds like a plan, Do you know were you are staying........


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

$2.000 bucks in 79


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 27 2008, 03:50 AM~11188388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was back then when it was for the cause , not profit... plus if there was pay out like this there be more then chippers at the hop...

I 1st love streetlow shows...number one by far...but if you all want to cut down somewhere to add those funds somewhere else , perfect spot is some of those performs...i been 2 lots of ur shows and we dont care if its a Dj or a 6k a show performer.. you all should try it at one show see how it works out...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 26 2008, 10:52 PM~11187912
> *in all honesty more people come to see the bikini contest. sure theres alot of people watchin the hop but that amount of people doubles when its time for the bikini contest. besides the hoppers take home the full pay out. if im not mistaken the models split the money for the contest :dunno:
> *


thats great but they still split more money then the hoppers if it was the same for hoppers to split 500 that would be cool as well i can drive my every day car to the show for a few bucks but to tow the hopper is atleast 175.00 plus 50 to enter and food i just think if the pay out for the hop was a few bucks more it will be a better hop for the people im still goin to hop regardless of the pay out i do it because i want to im in the pit most the time knowing i got no chance in hell to win but im trying


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

JEW ELEMENTARY SCHOOL...... wtf kinda name is that?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 27 2008, 10:04 AM~11189347
> *thats great but they still split more money then the hoppers  if it was  the same for hoppers to split 500  that would be cool as well  i can drive my every day car to the show for a few bucks but to tow the hopper is atleast 175.00 plus 50 to enter and food  i just think if the pay out for the hop was a few bucks more it will be a better hop for the people  im still goin to hop regardless of the pay out  i do it because i want to  im in the pit most the time knowing i got no chance in hell to win  but im trying*


Thats what i'm talking about!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Jul 26 2008, 09:26 PM~11187468
> *PROBABLY GET UP THERE FRIDAY NIGHT.... HAVE THE CORONAS WAITIN :thumbsup:
> *


YOU GOT IT! :yes:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Apr 7 2008, 08:28 PM~10360257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LIFES FINEST WILL BE THERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jul 26 2008, 09:53 PM~11187626
> *hey richie i'll be there afterthe move in. i'll bring the secret sauce. :biggrin:
> *




R U BRINGING DA GOLF CART? :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 27 2008, 10:04 AM~11189347
> *thats great but they still split more money then the hoppers  if it was  the same for hoppers to split 500  that would be cool as well  i can drive my every day car to the show for a few bucks but to tow the hopper is atleast 175.00 plus 50 to enter and food  i just think if the pay out for the hop was a few bucks more it will be a better hop for the people  im still goin to hop regardless of the pay out  i do it because i want to  im in the pit most the time knowing i got no chance in hell to win  but im trying
> *


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Jul 26 2008, 12:37 PM~11184341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aw.....its going to get realy interesting- :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

PREMIER...WERE GOING TO HAVE A REAL GOOD TIME :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

CALIFORNIA CLASICC / PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jul 27 2008, 08:53 PM~11193499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: yea sir, where all going to have a good time!


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY IS COMING AT YOU HARD


----------



## Elnano87 (Apr 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jul 24 2008, 05:56 PM~11171717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

2ND ANNUAL
RAZA AGAINST AUTISM
CAR AND BIKE SHOW .
SATURDAY , AUGUST 16TH 
11 AM TO 4 PM
PLACE 
JEW ELEMENTARY SCHOOL
1966 FLINT AVENUE
SAN JOSE CA 95148 .


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 25 2008, 09:38 PM~11181890
> *Thats good though that LRM doubles their pay outs, because the closest LRM show to you is about 8 hours away, so your gas should be covered with them as well since you'll be traveling twice as far. Enjoy the local shows that we offer, we don't have a corporate backing to compete with LRM & where not trying to, just a couple of lowriders trying to keep the tradition of the lowrider shows going. Were thinking about raising the pay out, but it depends on how many hoppers show up or let us know there coming. So if you want to have fun come on thru but if not it's all good.
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

This should be anothsr great one :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jul 27 2008, 09:54 PM~11193513
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Tight, lookin forward to seeing this car! What other cars from Premier are coming up?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 28 2008, 10:44 AM~11196585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 27 2008, 08:27 PM~11192798
> *R U BRINGING DA GOLF CART?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jul 28 2008, 08:53 PM~11202099
> *
> *


What up Paul Ready to get your drink on........


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

:biggrin: *Bringing the Streetlow super show back to the top even if its 3:00 AM*


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 29 2008, 03:03 AM~11204042
> *:biggrin: Bringing the Streetlow super show back to the top even if its 3:00 AM
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:0 :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 29 2008, 03:04 AM~11204044
> *
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

GANIGHT


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Wake you punk ass up and TTT!!!!!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

work sucks :angry:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 28 2008, 05:57 PM~11200316
> *Tight, lookin forward to seeing this car!  What other cars from Premier are coming up?
> *


gunna be bout 6 of us if all goes good. 65 impala convert, 62 convert, 67 caprice, 58 impala, glasshouse, and a 80's monte(diamond in the rough) :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 29 2008, 08:21 AM~11204883
> *work sucks  :angry:
> *




I know huh I'm so fucking tired took the kids to Discovery Kindom yesterday n I should of called in sick today again :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 29 2008, 10:02 AM~11205522
> *I know huh I'm so fucking tired took the kids to Discovery Kindom yesterday n I should of called in sick today again  :biggrin:
> *


i almost did call in sick but shit ive already messed hella days these last couple weeks :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 29 2008, 10:24 AM~11205690
> *i almost did call in sick but shit ive already messed hella days these last couple weeks  :uh:
> *




I'm going to have to take a nap at lunch time today :biggrin: I'm going to go park bu the beach n let the waves put me to sleep :cheesy:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 29 2008, 10:31 AM~11205756
> *I'm going to have to take a nap at lunch time today  :biggrin:  I'm going to go park bu the beach n let the waves put me to sleep  :cheesy:
> *


must be nice :cheesy:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

DO WE HAVE THE HOP RULES AND PAY OUT SQUARED UP YET?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 29 2008, 10:52 AM~11205953
> *must be nice  :cheesy:
> *




chingao I could not take a nap, too many piche viejas running by the beach. so I did wut any COCHINO would do
























pulled out my binoculars :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 28 2008, 08:20 PM~11201671
> *:thumbsup:
> *


MUST BE NICE !


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

So are the Cochinos and Cochinas meeting up at this show too?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 29 2008, 02:00 PM~11207768
> *So are the Cochinos and Cochinas meeting up at this show too?
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

also taking a COCHINOS pic :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 29 2008, 01:07 PM~11207246
> *chingao I could not take a nap, too many piche viejas running by the beach. so I did wut any COCHINO would do
> pulled out my binoculars  :biggrin:
> *


i wanna get those binoculars with the camera in them aye.. thats real cochino border line perv status right there :cheesy:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jul 29 2008, 09:43 AM~11205395
> *gunna be bout 6 of us if all goes good. 65 impala convert, 62 convert, 67 caprice, 58 impala, glasshouse, and a 80's monte(diamond in the rough) :biggrin:
> *



Cool, looking forward to seeing those cars! I'll have the camera ready I could probably spend hours taking pics of those rides.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 29 2008, 02:23 PM~11207996
> *i wanna get those binoculars with the camera in them aye.. thats real cochino border line perv status right there  :cheesy:
> *




:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 29 2008, 02:00 PM~11207768
> *So are the Cochinos and Cochinas meeting up at this show too?
> *












ruthie you owe me a picture with my ride ,


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

back to page 1 were it belongs, on top


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 29 2008, 08:06 PM~11210949
> *back to page 1 were it belongs, on top
> *


Thats what i'm talking about!!!!! TTT


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 29 2008, 12:40 PM~11206997
> *DO WE HAVE THE HOP RULES AND PAY OUT SQUARED UP YET?
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 29 2008, 02:40 PM~11206997
> *DO WE HAVE THE HOP RULES AND PAY OUT SQUARED UP YET?
> *



split $500 with the bikini contest winners :0


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 29 2008, 03:03 AM~11204042
> *:biggrin: Bringing the Streetlow super show  back to the top even if its 3:00 AM
> *



ay que cabrones are you doing up at 3? LOL


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 29 2008, 09:31 PM~11212050
> *ay que cabrones are you doing up at 3?  LOL
> *


LOL.. I couldnt sleep.... So much on T.V... he he


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 29 2008, 04:05 PM~11208862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll remember the Spokes!!!


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jul 26 2008, 12:52 PM~11184430
> *HEY WHATS UP RED??? ITS RICHARD...RUBENS SON..MAN CANT WAIT TILL YOU GUYS COME DOWN!!!
> *


what's up RICHARD ? this is DAVID from ROLLERZ CEN-CAL . like the new additions to the caprice .


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jul 29 2008, 09:18 PM~11211926
> *split $500 with the bikini contest winners :0
> *


allrity then :biggrin:


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

Two people that will be at the show in fresno, sup pauly????


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jul 29 2008, 11:19 PM~11212844
> *Two people that will be at the show in fresno, sup pauly????
> 
> 
> ...


I want a pic too? :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jul 29 2008, 11:19 PM~11212844
> *Two people that will be at the show in fresno, sup pauly????
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jul 29 2008, 11:19 PM~11212844
> *Two people that will be at the show in fresno, sup pauly????
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN CAMERAS ALWAYS CATCHING ME IN MY SHY MOMENTS........... :biggrin: 

HELL YEA I'M GONNA BE IN FRESNO!!!!!!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jul 29 2008, 11:19 PM~11212844
> *Two people that will be at the show in fresno, sup pauly????
> 
> 
> ...


El Pauly Loco

The chicks are always all over pauly like flies on shit


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Jul 29 2008, 09:58 PM~11212256
> *what's up RICHARD ? this is DAVID from ROLLERZ CEN-CAL . like the new additions to the caprice .
> *


hey whats up??? thanx alot and thnx to you its possible to happen! went crazy looking for that fan shroud!!!! but yea you going to the streetlow show??? all i know is we gotta make this show big so they come back every year!!!! from the north and south! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 30 2008, 12:14 AM~11213220
> *DAMN CAMERAS ALWAYS CATCHING ME IN MY SHY MOMENTS........... :biggrin:
> 
> HELL YEA I'M GONNA BE IN FRESNO!!!!!!
> *


if thats your shy moments id hate to see when you come out of your shell :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 29 2008, 09:53 PM~11212219
> *I'll remember the Spokes!!!
> *


IS THAT ALL YOU REMEMBER !!!!!!!!!!!
uffin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 30 2008, 10:21 AM~11214988
> *IS THAT ALL YOU REMEMBER !!!!!!!!!!!
> uffin:
> 
> ...


sounds like it :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jul 29 2008, 11:19 PM~11212844
> *Two people that will be at the show in fresno, sup pauly????
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 29 2008, 11:37 PM~11212949
> *I want a pic too? :cheesy:
> *


You know where to go then


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 30 2008, 12:25 PM~11215950
> *You know where to go then
> *




I'm coming out wit a COCHINOS MAGAZINE :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 30 2008, 12:30 PM~11215998
> *I'm coming out wit a COCHINOS MAGAZINE  :biggrin:
> *


ill contribute :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 30 2008, 11:30 AM~11215998
> *I'm coming out wit a COCHINOS MAGAZINE  :biggrin:
> *


shit were do i sign up to work for you lol :biggrin: ill be the editor  we'll show them whats up


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 30 2008, 12:35 PM~11216046
> *shit were do i sign up to work for you lol :biggrin:  ill be the editor   we'll show them whats up
> *


Raiders are gonna fuckin lose!!!

PW is gonna get you


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 30 2008, 11:37 AM~11216067
> *Raiders are gonna fuckin lose!!!
> 
> PW is gonna get you
> ...


he aint gonna do shit Mcfadden gonna run right by him on his way to the ENDZONE :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Jul 30 2008, 12:33 PM~11216027-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ok n we need ur back room in da store :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 30 2008, 12:37 PM~11216067
> *Raiders are gonna fuckin lose!!!
> 
> PW is gonna get you
> ...


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 30 2008, 11:58 AM~11216228
> *hell yeah u got da clothing  :biggrin:
> ok n we need ur back room in da store  :cheesy:
> *


ya sabes que si


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 30 2008, 01:03 PM~11216253
> *ya sabes que si
> *



es todo


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 30 2008, 12:45 PM~11216122
> *he aint gonna do shit Mcfadden gonna run right by him on his way to the ENDZONE :biggrin:
> *


NINERS ALL THE WAY BABY THE OG'S OF THE BAY :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jul 30 2008, 01:17 PM~11216323
> *NINERS ALL THE WAY BABY THE OG'S OF THE BAY :biggrin:
> *





I got it we r giving all da whinners players golf carts 4 xmas :biggrin: 


u member


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 30 2008, 12:14 AM~11213220
> *DAMN CAMERAS ALWAYS CATCHING ME IN MY SHY MOMENTS........... :biggrin:
> 
> HELL YEA I'M GONNA BE IN FRESNO!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Fresno is going to be crazy Pauly, but were going to have a good time just like our other missions.


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jul 30 2008, 12:17 PM~11216323
> *NINERS ALL THE WAY BABY THE OG'S OF THE BAY :biggrin:
> *


damn no wonder you got a broken leg :0 :0


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jul 30 2008, 12:17 PM~11216323
> *NINERS ALL THE WAY BABY THE OG'S OF THE BAY :biggrin:
> *


what up Paul? where's my music fucker :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jul 30 2008, 07:30 AM~11214246
> *hey whats up??? thanx alot and thnx to you its possible to happen! went crazy looking for that fan shroud!!!! but yea you going to the streetlow show??? all i know is we gotta make this show big so they come back every year!!!! from the north and south! :biggrin:
> *



thats what I'm talking about, let's make this an annual thing in Central Cali where everyone can get together from the North to the South.


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 30 2008, 01:19 PM~11216342
> *I got it we r giving all da whinners players golf carts 4 xmas  :biggrin:
> u member
> *


  :biggrin: IT BETTER BE A FAST ONE


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 30 2008, 01:20 PM~11216351
> *what up Paul? where's my music fucker  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 30 2008, 01:20 PM~11216347
> *damn no wonder you got a broken leg  :0  :0
> *


THAT'S BECAUSE I KNOW HOW TO GET DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts+Jul 30 2008, 12:45 PM~11216122-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats right Pauly, these guys dont be knowin a real team when they see one


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

rollerz only will be there

in full force


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 30 2008, 12:58 PM~11216228
> *hell yeah u got da clothing  :biggrin:
> ok n we need ur back room in da store  :cheesy:
> *


i got more then that g   

sensual feathers for foreplay now in stock :cheesy:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *StreetLowrider*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 30 2008, 02:47 PM~11217109
> *i got more then that g
> 
> sensual feathers for foreplay now in stock :cheesy:
> *





:0


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 30 2008, 01:47 PM~11217109
> *i got more then that g
> 
> sensual feathers for foreplay now in stock :cheesy:
> *


oh shit, watcha are they genuine pigeon feathers??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 30 2008, 01:49 PM~11217136
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: StreetLowrider
> 
> ...


whats up Stevie, ready to party with Jenaveve?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jul 30 2008, 01:17 PM~11216323
> *NINERS ALL THE WAY BABY THE OG'S OF THE BAY :biggrin:
> *


And you know this ......... 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 30 2008, 02:53 PM~11217169
> *whats up Stevie, ready to party with Jenaveve?
> *


oh you know it! it'll be nice to shoot her again as well


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 30 2008, 01:55 PM~11217208
> *oh you know it! it'll be nice to shoot her again as well
> *


you'll be shooting her again! and this time she's bringing her prima :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 30 2008, 02:52 PM~11217164
> *oh shit, watcha are they genuine pigeon feathers??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nope ostridge  

they feel better and they are longer which makes them esier to worth with :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 30 2008, 02:58 PM~11217236
> *you'll be shooting her again! and this time she's bringing her prima  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Its gonna be fun times, you know how we do it!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 30 2008, 02:58 PM~11217236
> *you'll be shooting her again! and this time she's bringing her prima  :biggrin:
> *



a la prima se la arrima :cheesy: 

can i go? :cheesy:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 30 2008, 03:16 PM~11217404
> *a la prima se la arrima  :cheesy:
> 
> can i go?  :cheesy:
> *


you gotta rear a niners jersey


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 30 2008, 03:20 PM~11217446
> *you gotta rear a niners jersey
> *



fucked da shit :angry: :biggrin: 

mejor no voy :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Jul 30 2008, 02:01 PM~11217256-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no worries, ill download you some pics and movies and you can enjoy them in the comfort of were ever it is you take care of business


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 30 2008, 03:35 PM~11217607
> *damn now thats exotic :biggrin:
> no worries, ill download you some pics and movies and you can enjoy them in the comfort of were ever it is you take care of business
> *


pics and movies will never beat seeing it in person. its just a niners jersey :biggrin: 

and it is exotic, i tickled my ear with one and damn near blew my load :cheesy:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 30 2008, 02:41 PM~11217659
> *pics and movies will never beat seeing it in person. its just a niners jersey  :biggrin:
> 
> and it is exotic, i tickled my ear with one and damn near blew my load  :cheesy:
> *


aint no bitch worth my self dignity and pride besides the only time a niner jersey is touchin this body is if im wipin my ass with it :0 :0 :0 

damn those are some dangerous feathers then, ill take a dozen :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 30 2008, 03:45 PM~11217701
> *aint no bitch worth my self dignity and pride besides the only time a niner jersey is touchin this body is if im wipin my ass with it  :0  :0  :0
> 
> damn those are some dangerous feathers then, ill take a dozen :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn you really do hate the niners huh!?!? lol

its coo i feel the same way about the raiders.

raider vs niners game at the shop???

i think it comes on late doesnt it??


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 30 2008, 02:54 PM~11217789
> *damn you really do hate the niners huh!?!? lol
> 
> its coo i feel the same way about the raiders.
> ...


id say yes but ill be at the game :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

DO YOU HAVE TO QUALIFY TO GO T0 THIS SUPERSHOW


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 30 2008, 04:27 PM~11218110
> *id say yes but ill be at the game :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


right on!! have fun and dont take the ass whoopin personally


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 30 2008, 03:37 PM~11218204
> *right on!! have fun and dont take the ass whoopin personally
> *


hahahaha ill be drunk but i will member when the RAIDERS win


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 30 2008, 03:22 PM~11217475
> *fucked da shit  :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> mejor no voy  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 30 2008, 01:01 PM~11216238
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Raiders...... Raiders...... Come out and plaayayy!!!!!*
 *RAIDERS!!!!!! *


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

will be there covering this show as well hope to see you all there and will have our new dvd volume 20 on hand. see you all sunday at the best street low show ever in fresno fair grounds.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 30 2008, 07:27 PM~11219878
> *TTT
> *



why dont you put up ur myspace link here. so people can just click on it.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Jul 30 2008, 07:29 PM~11219898
> *why dont you put up ur myspace link here. so people can just click on it.
> *


I dont know how? please do tell!!!


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Jul 30 2008, 05:36 PM~11219504
> *will be there covering this show as well hope to see you all there and will have our new dvd volume 20 on hand. see you all sunday at the best street low show ever in fresno fair grounds.
> *



what's up Tony, what SLM show is featured in volume #20?


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 30 2008, 10:15 PM~11221494
> *what's up Tony, what SLM show is featured in volume #20?
> *


 ALL OF THEM FROM THIS YEAR, BUT THE ONES I DIDNT GO TWO.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 30 2008, 03:33 PM~11218160
> *DO YOU HAVE TO QUALIFY TO GO T0 THIS SUPERSHOW
> *



no, you don't have to qualify to go to the show. Everyone is welcomed!


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

Taking our own pics and making our own movies, see you in fresno stevie


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jul 31 2008, 12:14 AM~11222159
> *Taking our own pics and making our own movies, see you in fresno stevie
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 30 2008, 06:16 PM~11219295
> *Raiders...... Raiders...... Come out and plaayayy!!!!!
> RAIDERS!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jul 31 2008, 12:14 AM~11222159
> *Taking our own pics and making our own movies, see you in fresno stevie
> 
> 
> ...



CANT WAIT TO SEE HER IN FRESNO.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jul 31 2008, 12:14 AM~11222159
> *Taking our own pics and making our own movies, see you in fresno stevie
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Indeed!!!

Ice needs to come out and play with us too :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jul 31 2008, 12:14 AM~11222159
> *Taking our own pics and making our own movies, see you in fresno stevie
> 
> 
> ...




chingao i'm in da wrong business :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 31 2008, 08:19 AM~11223340
> *chingao i'm in da wrong business  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 30 2008, 06:16 PM~11219295
> *Raiders...... Raiders...... Come out and plaayayy!!!!!
> RAIDERS!!!!!!
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 



:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

its that time again


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 31 2008, 10:12 AM~11224104
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 31 2008, 10:07 AM~11224062
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> 
> ...


thats right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 31 2008, 10:18 AM~11224173
> *thats right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


     :burn: :burn: ITS ON :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

we are at 8 days from the game :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 31 2008, 10:21 AM~11224208
> *        :burn:  :burn: ITS ON  :biggrin:
> *


Bring it!!! 

you raider guys think its halloween all year long :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 31 2008, 10:27 AM~11224278
> *Bring it!!!
> 
> you raider guys think its halloween all year long  :uh:
> ...






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 31 2008, 09:27 AM~11224278
> *Bring it!!!
> 
> you raider guys think its halloween all year long  :uh:
> ...


i must admit he needs to work on his costume!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 31 2008, 10:37 AM~11224391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if it wasnt for the fact that it was brittany, i would have never taken those pics :no:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

SORRY RAIDER GOT IT ALL THE WAY :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 31 2008, 10:49 AM~11224545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Double post .... come on now i said it before and say it again .... in this pick it looks like the broad is covering her face cause the raiders lost again ....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Got a new model for you guys .....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 31 2008, 10:48 AM~11224528
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oooo shit 

8==============D


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 31 2008, 10:53 AM~11224594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and they say niner's are the gay ones cuz they are from frisco. but you guys are the ones with all the sparkly shit :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 31 2008, 10:52 AM~11224577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 31 2008, 10:55 AM~11224617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Well played my brotha!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 31 2008, 10:58 AM~11224659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

go here cabrones :biggrin: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422779


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

I JUST STARTED A TOPIC ON RAIDERS & NINERS BULLSHIT, SO PLEASE POST ALL THIS B.S. ON THERE AND KEEP THIS TOPIC ABOUT THE SHOW.... THANKS PAULY


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 31 2008, 11:07 AM~11224759
> *I JUST STARTED A TOPIC ON RAIDERS & NINERS BULLSHIT, SO PLEASE POST ALL THIS B.S. ON THERE AND KEEP THIS TOPIC ABOUT THE SHOW.... THANKS PAULY
> *



I did 2, sorry Pauly hehehehehehe


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Nika Licious, ucefamily, *El Alfonso*

what up bro


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 30 2008, 02:10 PM~11216747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KING OF THE STREETS
AT RS HYDRAULICS 
ON AUGUST 31 2008
701 KINGS ROW
SAN JOSE CA 95112
CASH PRICEZ FOR THE HOP ONLY


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 31 2008, 10:57 AM~11224652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM WHY GO TO WORK, STAY HOME ALL DAY. LUCKY U.


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

49ers baby


----------



## 831diamond (Apr 2, 2008)

*HEY EVERYONE ITS YOUR GIRL DIAMOND CHECK ME OUT AT THE FRESNO SHOW IMA BE THERE REPPIN STREETLOW MAGAZINE LUV YA :biggrin:*


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jul 31 2008, 03:01 PM~11226951
> * 49ers baby
> *


HEY FAM LETS THROW A BET NINERS RAIDERS GAME LOSERS BUY AT THE NEXT PIC NIC WHERE ARE MY RAIDERS AT :0


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jul 29 2008, 11:19 PM~11212844
> *Two people that will be at the show in fresno, sup pauly????
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
find what you were looking for pauly? LOL


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 31 2008, 03:27 PM~11227169
> *HEY FAM LETS THROW A BET NINERS RAIDERS GAME LOSERS BUY AT THE NEXT PIC NIC WHERE ARE MY RAIDERS AT  :0
> *


COWBOYS BABY!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jul 31 2008, 03:01 PM~11226951
> * 49ers baby
> *


49ERS MAS PUTOS! LMAO


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 30 2008, 06:16 PM~11219295
> *Raiders...... Raiders...... Come out and plaayayy!!!!!
> your team is goin down homgirl</span>*


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 31 2008, 10:07 AM~11224062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's what i'm talkin about. this is for big daddy auto parts and el radier :biggrin:


----------



## htdt63 (Mar 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 31 2008, 10:52 AM~11224584
> *Got a new model for you guys .....
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by htdt63_@Jul 31 2008, 07:26 PM~11229354
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 i heard the raiders got demoted to high school football! lmao


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

count down 2 and a half weeks to go. who's ready for this show. :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jul 31 2008, 07:58 PM~11229633
> *count down 2 and a half weeks to go. who's ready for this show. :biggrin:
> *


ILL BE THERE FO SO


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jul 31 2008, 07:58 PM~11229633
> *count down 2 and a half weeks to go. who's ready for this show. :biggrin:
> *


IM READY FOR THE PRE-PARTY AT RICHIES...ILL BRING THE BOTTLE OF PATRON


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

So what are the hop rules?


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jul 31 2008, 12:14 AM~11222159
> *Taking our own pics and making our own movies, see you in fresno stevie
> 
> 
> ...


i didnt know girls get checked for prostate health?? :biggrin:


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 31 2008, 09:59 PM~11230824
> *i didnt know girls get checked for prostate health?? :biggrin:
> *


Naw they were recording her other lips saying im a Barrio Girl


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 1 2008, 08:08 AM~11232707
> *Naw they were recording her other lips saying im a Barrio Girl
> *



q mamilas

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

can't wait for the show to be here. :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

Must be the same rules for the hop as the last show since we have not got a update considering how much time it takes to get the cars ready from show to show to meet the rules we always are the last ones to get hop rules till days before the show. We would like to have the cars ready before 3 am day of show oh yea and more prize money :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 31 2008, 10:57 AM~11224652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 1 2008, 09:57 AM~11233522
> *can't wait for the show to be here. :biggrin:
> *




why they don't golf carts in Fresno :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 31 2008, 10:56 AM~11224631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jul 31 2008, 07:58 PM~11229633
> *count down 2 and a half weeks to go. <span style='color:red'> READY !!!!*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 1 2008, 06:22 PM~11237792
> *I was born  READY !!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

last chance to be a winner :0


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

For those of you that live in the Fresno area, listen to B95 for your chance to win some tickets. We were down in Fresno today & thier already giving away tickets & are getting phone calls regarding the show. B95 is going to be blowing up the car show for the next 2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

2 more weeks cant wait :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 31 2008, 11:58 AM~11224659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the ladies are cute dont get me wrong , but they probably just like the color cuzz the whinners SUCK FACE IT notice the jerseys mach thier lipstick lol . dont alex smith wear the same shade ? ? ? ?


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 30 2008, 07:16 PM~11219295
> *Raiders...... Raiders...... Come out and plaayayy!!!!!
> RAIDERS!!!!!!
> *


THAT'S RIGHT RAIDERS ALL DAY BABY


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 2 2008, 09:07 AM~11241058
> *THAT'S RIGHT  RAIDERS ALL DAY BABY
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 831diamond (Apr 2, 2008)

im ready for the show see ya out there


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

* Aint NO car show like a STREETLOW show.... Ya DIG? *

I'm thinking Gilbert needs to get a boxing license so we can watch the boxers fight..
Girls
Cars
Family
Beer
Food
That's all that's missing!

:cheesy:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

i havnt drank in like 4 months or something. but saturday the day before i plan on gettin thrashed :cheesy: 

bought to go fire up the grill. you guys have a great weekend


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 2 2008, 04:29 PM~11243244
> *i havnt drank in like 4 months or something. but saturday the day before i plan on gettin thrashed  :cheesy:
> 
> bought to go fire up the grill. you guys have a great weekend
> *



what's up Steve, Saturday is going to be fun, but were starting Friday. It's going to be a long weekend in Fresno :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 2 2008, 05:49 PM~11243317
> *what's up Steve, Saturday is going to be fun, but were starting Friday. It's going to be a long weekend in Fresno  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 2 2008, 04:03 PM~11243126
> * Aint NO car show like a STREETLOW show.... Ya DIG?
> 
> I'm thinking Gilbert needs to get a boxing license so we can watch the boxers fight..
> ...


HELL Yeah :thumbsup:  streetlow throws the best shows and the models are fine ass hell :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

lowriderstylecarclub.com Check us out.....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 2 2008, 05:03 PM~11243126
> * Aint NO car show like a STREETLOW show.... Ya DIG?
> 
> I'm thinking Gilbert needs to get a boxing license so we can watch the boxers fight..
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 2 2008, 06:03 PM~11243126
> * Aint NO car show like a STREETLOW show.... Ya DIG?
> 
> I'm thinking Gilbert needs to get a boxing license so we can watch the boxers fight..
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=423195


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.  
10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
3 1/2 HOURS LONG NONE STOP CHICANO HIP HOP MUSIC.  
THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST EVER IF NOT THE BEST DVD WE HAVE EVER PUT OUT  .
YOU HAVE TO CHECK THIS ONE OUT FOR SURE,  
NONE STOP ACTION CAR CLUB INTERVIEWS  
SHOUT OUTS AND TONS OF HOT BABE'S. :biggrin: 
O.G.RIDER HAS BROUGHT IT TO YOU LIKE NOBODY ELSE HAS BEFORE. :0 
OH WE HAVE A TWO SIDED COVER IN A ULTRA CLEAR CASE, 
NOBODY ELSE HAS THAT EITHER. :0 
ALL THE PICS ON THIS DVD ARE SHOW'S WE FILMED HERE IN THIS DVD.  



















JUST GOT TO KNOW , DO YOU LIKE IT. !!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

yes very nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

SNEAK PEEK OF STREETLOW








































PREMIER C.C


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 30 2008, 01:37 PM~11216067
> *Raiders are gonna fuckin lose!!!
> 
> PW is gonna get you
> ...


to BAD the other 52 guy's SUCK LOL


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 4 2008, 09:16 AM~11253554
> *to BAD the other  52 guy's SUCK LOL
> *


i think your mistaken those a red jerseys, not black ones


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

so we going to get any hop rules or what?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 4 2008, 09:26 AM~11253652
> *so we going to get any hop rules or what?
> *


are you bringing your car out?? i wanna get some gas hoppin pics


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

THIS IS THE SHOW EVERYONE HAS GOT TO BE AT!!!! NORTH AND SOUTH!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Word got back to me that us girls have to be in uniform for the show.. so that means more ass cheks hanging out! ha


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 4 2008, 01:03 PM~11255845
> *Word got back to me that us girls have to be in uniform for the show.. so that means more ass checks hanging out! ha
> *




uniform = black n silver


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 4 2008, 09:26 AM~11253652
> *so we going to get any hop rules or what?
> *


same rules


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 4 2008, 01:06 PM~11255879
> *uniform = black n silver
> *


lol good one!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 4 2008, 01:40 PM~11256166
> *lol good one!
> *


HEY GIRL HOW ARE YOU ?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 4 2008, 01:50 PM~11256275
> *HEY GIRL HOW ARE YOU ?
> 
> 
> ...


What up Paule!


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 4 2008, 01:03 PM~11255845
> *Word got back to me that us girls have to be in uniform for the show.. so that means more ass checks hanging out! ha
> *


 YEAH IM GOING TO CHECK THEM CHEKS ALL DAY. LOL


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 4 2008, 02:08 PM~11256412
> *YEAH IM GOING TO CHECK THEM CHEKS ALL DAY. LOL
> *


lmao.. what a dumb ass i spelled checks instead of cheks... he he


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 4 2008, 12:03 PM~11255845
> *Word got back to me that us girls have to be in uniform for the show.. so that means more ass cheks hanging out! ha
> *


you make it sound like its a bad thing :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

is n-e of my rolerz out there ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 4 2008, 02:27 PM~11256563
> *is n-e of my rollerz out there ?
> *


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.  
10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
3 1/2 HOURS LONG NONE STOP CHICANO HIP HOP MUSIC.  
THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST EVER IF NOT THE BEST DVD WE HAVE EVER PUT OUT  .
YOU HAVE TO CHECK THIS ONE OUT FOR SURE,  
NONE STOP ACTION CAR CLUB INTERVIEWS  
SHOUT OUTS AND TONS OF HOT BABE'S. :biggrin: 
O.G.RIDER HAS BROUGHT IT TO YOU LIKE NOBODY ELSE HAS BEFORE. :0 
OH WE HAVE A TWO SIDED COVER IN A ULTRA CLEAR CASE, 
NOBODY ELSE HAS THAT EITHER. :0 
ALL THE PICS ON THIS DVD ARE SHOW'S WE FILMED HERE IN THIS DVD.  



















JUST GOT TO KNOW , DO YOU LIKE IT. !!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 4 2008, 02:23 PM~11256531
> *you make it sound like its a bad thing :biggrin:
> *


Never... I would be in less if I had double dee's... but my little nubs wont make it far... lol


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 4 2008, 02:47 PM~11256733
> *Never... I would be in less if I had double dee's... but my little nubs wont make it far... lol
> *


me my self i dont care about boobies. its all about the ass :worship:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 4 2008, 02:57 PM~11256831
> *me my self i dont care about boobies. its all about the ass :worship:
> *


Good choice! :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 4 2008, 02:57 PM~11256831
> *me my self i dont care about boobies. its all about the ass :worship:
> *


x2


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 4 2008, 03:15 PM~11257037
> *x2
> *


i agree ass and legs is my thang !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 31 2008, 01:04 PM~11225856
> *KING OF THE STREETS
> AT RS HYDRAULICS
> ON AUGUST 31 2008
> ...


40 inchez in rear
$800.oo for 1st place double pump
$200.oo for 2nd place 
35 inchez in rear
$800.oo for 1st place single pump
$200.oo for 2nd place


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 4 2008, 03:00 PM~11256862
> *Good choice!  :biggrin:
> *


oh fa sho, ill suck on a ass cheek all night just like a baby does with its pacifier


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 4 2008, 04:04 PM~11257493
> *oh fa sho, ill suck on a ass cheek all night just like a baby does with its pacifier
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 4 2008, 02:46 PM~11256717
> *WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.
> 10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
> BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
> ...


THAT BAD ASS BRO


----------



## 831diamond (Apr 2, 2008)

yeay thats me


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 4 2008, 02:46 PM~11256717
> *WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.
> 10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
> BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 4 2008, 03:04 PM~11257493
> *oh fa sho, ill suck on a ass cheek all night just like a baby does with its pacifier
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
poor girl wouldnt be able to sit cuz she gonna be all bruised and have a hater the size of her ass :0


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 4 2008, 04:04 PM~11257493
> *oh fa sho, ill suck on a ass cheek all night just like a baby does with its pacifier
> *


 :biggrin:  Nasty is a Freak!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I HEARD YOU WERE TOO


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

who's ready :biggrin:


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 4 2008, 03:27 PM~11257140
> *10 inchez in rear
> $80.oo for 1st place double pump
> $20.oo for 2nd place
> ...


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 4 2008, 05:43 PM~11258379
> *who's ready :biggrin:
> *


what happened sunday. had a blast you should of gone lagger.


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 4 2008, 07:30 PM~11259596
> *what happened sunday. had a blast you should of gone lagger.
> *


sorry bro couldn't make it.


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)




----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

two more weeks till show time, so hide the golf carts because StreetLow is going to be riding dirty :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts+Aug 4 2008, 04:59 PM~11258046-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


please buh-leave it!!!  and thats just for shits and giggles :cheesy:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 4 2008, 11:26 PM~11262068
> *two more weeks till show time, so hide the golf carts because StreetLow is going to be riding dirty  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 4 2008, 11:26 PM~11262068
> *two more weeks till show time, so hide the golf carts because StreetLow is going to be riding dirty  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


that should be me on that golf cart. because everyone know's i ride dirty.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 5 2008, 11:30 AM~11265071
> *that should be me on that golf cart. because everyone know's i ride dirty.
> *


super dirty!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 4 2008, 05:43 PM~11258379
> *who's ready :biggrin:
> *




:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 5 2008, 01:15 PM~11266039
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

do we have the hop pay out settled yet?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

* Lets keep it at the top!!!!!! *


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

LET'S DO THIS. :biggrin:


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

Have to buy this DVD, our girl Jenaveve is on it, Thanks tony, see you guys in fresno.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 5 2008, 08:02 PM~11269874
> *LET'S DO THIS. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 2 2008, 10:00 AM~11241043
> *the ladies are cute dont get me wrong , but they probably just like the color cuzz the whinners SUCK FACE IT notice the jerseys mach thier lipstick lol . dont alex smith wear the same shade ? ? ? ?
> *


SHIT DOG ITS A GUY WITH INPLANTS :0


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

*HOP RULES*

FIRST PLACE: $400.00
SECOND PLACE: $100.00
THREE MAKES A CLASS

Single Pump; 36 INCH LOCK UP HEIGHT, must have motor, bumpers, glass, grilles, headlights, etc. (must be a complete vehicle)

Double Pump; 40 INCH LOCK UP HEIGHT, must have motor, bumpers, glass, grilles, headlights, etc. 
(must be a complete vehicle)

Single Pump Radical;NO LOCK UP HEIGHT, must have motor, bumpers,glass,
grilles,headlights,etc.
(must be complete vehicle)

Double Pump Radical; NO LOCK UP HEIGHT,must have motor, bumpers,glass,
grilles,headlights,etc.
(must be complete vehicle)

*NO DOUBLE SWITCHING & 
CAR THAT GETS STUCK IN THE AIR IS DISQUALIFIED!!!!! *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 5 2008, 09:57 PM~11271173
> *HOP RULES
> 
> FIRST PLACE: $400.00
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 1 2008, 08:08 AM~11232707
> *Naw they were recording her other lips saying im a Barrio Girl
> *


you NASTY :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 5 2008, 09:57 PM~11271173
> *HOP RULES
> 
> FIRST PLACE: $400.00
> ...


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 6 2008, 12:09 AM~11272067
> *you NASTY  :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> *


:yes: :cheesy:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 5 2008, 10:57 PM~11271173
> *Dam Tim will have to put plat forms under his tires since he can not lock up that hi :uh:*


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Aug 6 2008, 10:21 AM~11274015
> *Dam Tim will have to put plat forms under his tires since he can not lock up that hi  :uh:
> *


he said he is mounting the bumper on top of the trunk so there


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 6 2008, 11:25 AM~11274036
> *he said he is mounting the bumper on top of the trunk so there
> *



That sounds about rite, that way it will help stop the the back glass from falling to the floor :biggrin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.  
10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
3 1/2 HOURS LONG NONE STOP CHICANO HIP HOP MUSIC.  
THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST EVER IF NOT THE BEST DVD WE HAVE EVER PUT OUT  .
YOU HAVE TO CHECK THIS ONE OUT FOR SURE,  
NONE STOP ACTION CAR CLUB INTERVIEWS  
SHOUT OUTS AND TONS OF HOT BABE'S. :biggrin: 
O.G.RIDER HAS BROUGHT IT TO YOU LIKE NOBODY ELSE HAS BEFORE. :0 
OH WE HAVE A TWO SIDED COVER IN A ULTRA CLEAR CASE, 
NOBODY ELSE HAS THAT EITHER. :0 
ALL THE PICS ON THIS DVD ARE SHOW'S WE FILMED HERE IN THIS DVD.  



















JUST GOT TO KNOW , DO YOU LIKE IT. !!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone+Aug 6 2008, 10:25 AM~11274036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now its two to one huh your going to be in rad cass so dont trip


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jul 24 2008, 05:56 PM~11171717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 6 2008, 11:36 AM~11274673
> *WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.
> 10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
> BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

cant wait to see the #1 cochina :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Aug 6 2008, 06:48 PM~11278760
> *cant wait to see the #1 cochina :biggrin:
> *


Who......Me? :cheesy:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 6 2008, 05:51 PM~11278787
> *Who......Me?  :cheesy:
> *


yeah u :yes:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Aug 6 2008, 06:53 PM~11278815
> *yeah u :yes:
> *


LOL..nah, im just one of the guys....


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 6 2008, 07:08 PM~11278976
> *LOL..nah, im just one of the guys....
> *



a sexy lookin guy  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Aug 6 2008, 08:25 PM~11279782
> *a sexy lookin guy   :0  :biggrin:
> *


  fuk ya :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Hola Alfonso


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 6 2008, 11:01 PM~11281195
> *Hola Alfonso
> *


Sup Ruthie!!!! So when are you going to wear one of our shirts????


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

me first :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 6 2008, 11:49 PM~11281594
> *me first :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



u wanna wear a barriogirls shirt  im not to sure i wanna be around for that :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

waz up fonso


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 6 2008, 11:52 PM~11281629
> *waz up fonso
> *


Sup homie, just here trying to convince Ruthie to join the dark side and work with us, she calls herself the queen of the cochinos and what better way to prove that than to work with us, que no? Its all good we still love you ruthie.


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 5 2008, 09:57 PM~11271173
> *HOP RULES
> 
> FIRST PLACE: $400.00
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

cars and trucks in the same class?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

I fuckin hate work!! :rant: 

i wish the show was this weekend :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 7 2008, 08:29 AM~11283172
> *I fuckin hate work!! :rant:
> 
> i wish the show was this weekend  :cheesy:
> *



WORK OWED :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 7 2008, 08:40 AM~11283247
> *WORK OWED  :biggrin:
> *


got me doin like 3 porjects at once, what do they think i am? white?? :uh: 


i didnt come here to work god damn it :angry:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 7 2008, 08:44 AM~11283272
> *got me doin like 3 porjects at once, what do they think i am? white??  :uh:
> i didnt come here to work god damn it  :angry:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

ALL I KNOW IS THAT EVERYONE FROM FRESNO NEEDS TO BE AT THIS SHOW! IF YOUR NOT THEN YOUR JUST NOT SUPPORTING YOUR TOWN AND MAKING STREETLOW COME BACK FOR ANOTHER ONE. I MEAN ALL THE CARS THAT WERE AT THE DOWNTOWN SHOW IN FRESNO SHOULD BE AT THIS ONE. NO EXCUSES!!!! IF YOU GOT A CLEAN RIDE T HEN NO WAY YOU SHOULDNT BE HERE. THIS HAS TO BIG! ITS ALREADY BIG BUT WHY NOT MAKE IT BIGGER??


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

since the cruising in fresno has ended does that mean that there won't be any cruising after or that the po's are going to be hatin????


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Aug 7 2008, 09:41 AM~11283700
> *ALL I KNOW IS THAT EVERYONE FROM FRESNO NEEDS TO BE AT THIS SHOW! IF YOUR NOT THEN YOUR JUST NOT SUPPORTING YOUR TOWN AND MAKING STREETLOW COME BACK FOR ANOTHER ONE. I MEAN ALL THE CARS THAT WERE AT THE DOWNTOWN SHOW IN FRESNO SHOULD BE AT THIS ONE. NO EXCUSES!!!! IF YOU GOT A CLEAN RIDE T HEN NO WAY YOU SHOULDNT BE HERE. THIS HAS TO BIG! ITS ALREADY BIG BUT WHY NOT MAKE IT BIGGER??
> *





very well said


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Happy Birthday Pauly


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 7 2008, 12:13 PM~11285002
> *Happy Birthday Pauly
> *


THANKS BRO!!!!


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Aug 7 2008, 08:41 AM~11283700
> *ALL I KNOW IS THAT EVERYONE FROM FRESNO NEEDS TO BE AT THIS SHOW! IF YOUR NOT THEN YOUR JUST NOT SUPPORTING YOUR TOWN AND MAKING STREETLOW COME BACK FOR ANOTHER ONE. I MEAN ALL THE CARS THAT WERE AT THE DOWNTOWN SHOW IN FRESNO SHOULD BE AT THIS ONE. NO EXCUSES!!!! IF YOU GOT A CLEAN RIDE T HEN NO WAY YOU SHOULDNT BE HERE. THIS HAS TO BIG! ITS ALREADY BIG BUT WHY NOT MAKE IT BIGGER??
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

the latest additions:

Let's do a roll call for the Super Show in Fresno. So far these are the clubs that have said that there going:

Socios
Creativity
Low Perfections
BLVD Kings (all 4 chapters)
Delegation (all 3 chapters)
Carnales Unidos
Good Fellas
Fifty 1 Fifty Kustomz
Viejitos (rolling deep with many chapters)
UCE
Majestics
Rollerz Only ( rolling deep with many chapters)
Brown Society
Skanless
Sangre Latina
San Jose Highlites
New Style
Aztecas
Life's Finest
Luxurious
Premier
Bay Area Bosses
Top Doggs
Old Times
Salinas Crusaders
Estilo
Showoffs
Oldies
Impalas
Suavecito
Scion Evolution
Child Hood Dreams
Salinas
Traviesos
Team Showtime
Kustom Dreamz
Latin Style
V.I.P

coverage for the show that will be there:

Lowrider Scene
OG Rider
Barriogirls.com
INeedAFreak.com
strictlytrick.com

Add your name if your going!


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: 1 WEEK AWAY CANT WAIT


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Keep it at the top!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 08:02 PM~11289236
> *Keep it at the top!
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 7 2008, 02:45 PM~11286912
> *THANKS BRO!!!!
> *



Happy 21st Birthday Pauly, now we can go have a drink in Fresno next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 7 2008, 09:04 PM~11289907
> *Happy 21st Birthday Pauly, now we can go have a drink in Fresno next weekend  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

ALMOST HERE, AND WILL BE THERE.


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 07:02 PM~11289236
> *Keep it at the top!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Aug 7 2008, 09:44 PM~11290245
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Aug 7 2008, 08:55 PM~11290353
> *
> *


 uffin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 4 2008, 03:27 PM~11257140
> *MAD HOPPING
> AT RS HYDRAULICS
> AUGUST 31 , 2008
> ...


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

WTF? back TTT


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 6 2008, 11:36 AM~11274673
> *WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.
> 10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
> BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
> ...


hommie was up whit our web side not working yet how can i order ur dvds?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

CANT WAIT FOR A GOOD SHOW LIKE THIS  STREERLOW UUUUUUUUUUKNOWWWWWWWWWWWW :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 5 2008, 09:57 PM~11271173
> *HOP RULES</span>
> 
> FIRST PLACE: $400.00
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Aug 7 2008, 07:22 PM~11288825
> *:thumbsup: 1 WEEK AWAY CANT WAIT
> *


TUF E NUF CUSTOMS C.C. will be therre 4 sure


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 7 2008, 07:19 PM~11288794
> *the latest additions:
> 
> Let's do a roll call for the Super Show in Fresno. So far these are the clubs that have said that there going:
> ...


add us to the lis is there gonna be sat set up or is it show up sun and prepare can you let me know


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

ALSO SHOWTIME BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

"FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ "WILL B IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 1 WEEK AWAY!! SEE YOU ALL THERE :wave: :wave:


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

Just a few more days....!!!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Kutty will be in the house.




> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 7 2008, 07:19 PM~11288794
> *the latest additions:
> 
> Let's do a roll call for the Super Show in Fresno. So far these are the clubs that have said that there going:
> ...


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 6 2008, 10:36 AM~11274673
> *WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.
> 10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
> BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
> ...


dvd was very good :biggrin: , but what happen to the tulare carshow its not on there :dunno:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 10 2008, 08:16 PM~11310027
> *Kutty will be in the house.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 10 2008, 10:13 PM~11311656
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


CHERRY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE SPINNNING :0


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Aug 11 2008, 12:02 AM~11312386
> *CHERRY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE SPINNNING :0
> *


I THINK UR HEAD IS SPINNING LOCO. GO TO BED ALREADY.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

I THINK MY DUMP IS GOING TO BE IN THE SHOP


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 7 2008, 07:19 PM~11288794
> *the latest additions:
> 
> Let's do a roll call for the Super Show in Fresno. So far these are the clubs that have said that there going:
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

did I mentioned that I was going? :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 11 2008, 01:43 PM~11315922
> *did I mentioned that I was going?  :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah me toooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 11 2008, 07:58 AM~11313323
> *I THINK MY DUMP IS GOING TO BE IN THE SHOP
> *


 :biggrin: A LOT OF CARS WILL BE OUT SICK THAT DAY :biggrin: YOU COMING OUT TO KICK IT HOMY IF SO SEE YOU THERE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 11 2008, 01:43 PM~11315922
> *did I mentioned that I was going?  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:cheesy: :wave:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Aug 11 2008, 06:32 PM~11318428
> *
> :cheesy:  :wave:
> *


Hey Felix.... How's it going?


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 11 2008, 05:39 PM~11318504
> *Hey Felix.... How's it going?
> *


doing good c u in fresno :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Aug 11 2008, 06:44 PM~11318543
> *doing good c u in fresno :biggrin:
> *


Yup, you?


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 11 2008, 05:48 PM~11318577
> *Yup, you?
> *


i'll be there to check out the #1 cochina :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Did mention that I will also be there....


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Aug 11 2008, 06:54 PM~11318661
> *i'll be there to check out the #1 cochina :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Make sure you do that!


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 11 2008, 06:31 PM~11319079
> *:biggrin:  Make sure you do that!
> *


i sure will :yes: maybe we can take a pic together :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 11 2008, 06:20 PM~11318947
> *Did  mention that I will also be there....
> *



what's up Ritchie, I know Saturday night is going to cool, but what's up for Friday & Sunday night?


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

Just a heads up for everybody, the Fresno County Sheriffs will be inspecting the vehicles during the Saturday & Sunday move in. There going to be checking for alcohol, drugs, & weapons, so please don't bring anything thats going to get you into trouble with the placas.

Also, no bbq pits, the fairgrounds has a strict policy against bbq'ing in the fairgrounds, but you can bring in ice chest, just no alcohol or glass bottles.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 11 2008, 07:56 PM~11319399
> *Just a heads up for everybody, the Fresno County Sheriffs will be inspecting the vehicles during the Saturday & Sunday move in.  There going to be  checking for alcohol, drugs, & weapons, so please don't bring anything thats going to get you into trouble with the placas.
> 
> Also, no bbq pits, the fairgrounds has a strict policy against bbq'ing in the fairgrounds, but you can bring in ice chest, just no alcohol or glass bottles.
> *





:angry: :angry:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

my display is budlight they gonna let me take it n it's only 2 tall cans 4 bottles


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

will be there :biggrin:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 5 2008, 10:48 PM~11271084
> *SHIT DOG ITS A GUY WITH INPLANTS :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 11 2008, 07:52 PM~11319332
> *what's up Ritchie, I know  Saturday night is going to cool, but what's up for Friday & Sunday night?
> *


Friday night at Gold diggers getting more girls for the show......


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 11 2008, 07:56 PM~11319399
> *Just a heads up for everybody, the Fresno County Sheriffs will be inspecting the vehicles during the Saturday & Sunday move in.  There going to be  checking for alcohol, drugs, & weapons, so please don't bring anything thats going to get you into trouble with the placas.
> 
> Also, no bbq pits, the fairgrounds has a strict policy against bbq'ing in the fairgrounds, but you can bring in ice chest, just no alcohol or glass bottles.
> *


i got a jorge forman grill its on :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 11 2008, 08:33 PM~11319845
> *Friday night at Gold diggers getting more girls for the show......
> *



YOU DIDNT TELL ME ABOUT THIS?


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Aug 11 2008, 12:02 AM~11312386
> *CHERRY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE SPINNNING :0
> *


spensa


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

WHAT UP TWOTONZ!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 11 2008, 09:35 PM~11321214
> *WHAT UP TWOTONZ!!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: see you outthere Pauly


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Aug 10 2008, 11:02 PM~11312386
> *CHERRY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE SPINNNING :0
> *


What up Trino, it was cool hanging out with you last night, thanks for the cold ones. See you this weekend spinning :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Aug 11 2008, 07:14 PM~11319628
> *my display is budlight they gonna let me take it n it's only 2 tall cans 4 bottles
> *


you better make an O'Douls display :0 :biggrin: 

I don't know, it's going to be the Sheriffs' final decision, so just take it & explain to them that it's your display & see what they say.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 11 2008, 07:33 PM~11319845
> *Friday night at Gold diggers getting more girls for the show......
> *



I prefer City Lights


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 12 2008, 12:07 AM~11321519
> *you better make an O'Douls display  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> I don't know, it's going to be the Sheriffs' final decision, so just take it & explain to them that it's your display & see what they say.
> *


KOOL I GOT AN ICE CHEST FULL OF CORONAS. DONT WORRY I USE IT FOR MY PUMPS. WE DONT USE OIL ANYMORE :biggrin:


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 23 2008, 11:50 PM~11165150
> *Let's do a roll call for the Super Show in Fresno. So far these are the clubs that have said that there going:
> 
> Socios
> ...










.
.Fresno Chap. is going


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

NOW I KNOW EVERY CLUB FROM FRESNO IS GUNNA BE PUTTING THERE CARS IN RIGHT???? IF YOUR JUST GOING TO SHOW UP AND LOOK AT THE SHOW YOU MIGHT AS WELL STAY HOME. THERES NO POINT OF A BIG SHOW COMING TO FRESNO LIKE STREETLOW AND YOU CANT SUPPORT THEM. MAKE IT BIG YOU STILL GOT TILL THIS WEEK!!!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 11 2008, 11:07 PM~11321519
> *you better make an O'Douls display  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> I don't know, it's going to be the Sheriffs' final decision, so just take it & explain to them that it's your display & see what they say.
> *


Damn are they going to trip off of Hennessy??????? :angry:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

5 more days :biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

HELL YEA IM GOING 4 SHOO BIG M WILL B THERE


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Aug 12 2008, 11:32 AM~11324692
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is the girl on the flyer going 2 b there? :cheesy:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> Damn are they going to trip off of Hennessy??????? :angry:
> waz up locs don't trip i got this. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> > Damn are they going to trip off of Hennessy??????? :angry:
> > waz up locs don't trip i got this. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Thanks bro .... i'll be out there ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Looking forward to this day, We will be taking my brothers 64 out there. I always enjoy going to Fresno!!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 11 2008, 11:08 PM~11321526
> *I prefer City Lights
> *


City Lights it is. Just down the street from my Ho :biggrin: use


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> > Damn are they going to trip off of Hennessy??????? :angry:
> > waz up locs don't trip i got this. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> What up Paul Ready for this weekend. Im putting my quads away before another incident.......


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 11 2008, 10:07 PM~11321519
> *you better make an O'Douls display  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> I don't know, it's going to be the Sheriffs' final decision, so just take it & explain to them that it's your display & see what they say.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 12 2008, 01:43 PM~11326210
> *City Lights it is. Just down the street from my Ho :biggrin: use
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 12 2008, 01:45 PM~11326224
> *What up Paul Ready for this weekend. Im putting my quads away before another incident.......
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

ILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

OPPS MEANT WILL BE THERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ..


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

we well be there too :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

the latest additions:

Let's do a roll call for the Super Show in Fresno. So far these are the clubs that have said that there going:

Socios
Creativity
Low Perfections
BLVD Kings (all 4 chapters)
Delegation (all 3 chapters)
Carnales Unidos
Good Fellas
Fifty 1 Fifty Kustomz
Viejitos (rolling deep with many chapters)
UCE
Majestics
Rollerz Only ( rolling deep with many chapters)
Brown Society
Skanless
Sangre Latina
San Jose Highlites
New Style
Aztecas
Life's Finest
Luxurious
Premier
Bay Area Bosses
Top Doggs
Old Times
Salinas Crusaders
Estilo
Showoffs
Oldies
Impalas
Suavecito
Scion Evolution
Child Hood Dreams
Salinas
Traviesos
Team Showtime
Kustom Dreamz
Latin Style
V.I.P
Mi Jente
Trino's '64
Masterminds

coverage for the show that will be there:

Lowrider Scene
OG Rider
Barriogirls.com
INeedAFreak.com
strictlytrick.com
carsandthongs.com

Add your name if your going!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 12 2008, 07:18 PM~11328260
> *the latest additions:
> 
> Let's do a roll call for the Super Show in Fresno. So far these are the clubs that have said that there going:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Cant wait to meet the other car clubs


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 12 2008, 09:06 PM~11329351
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Cant wait to meet the other car clubs
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

A few more:

the latest additions:

Let's do a roll call for the Super Show in Fresno. So far these are the clubs that have said that there going:

Socios
Creativity
Low Perfections
BLVD Kings (all 4 chapters)
Delegation (all 3 chapters)
Carnales Unidos
Good Fellas
Fifty 1 Fifty Kustomz
Viejitos (rolling deep with many chapters)
UCE
Majestics
Rollerz Only ( rolling deep with many chapters)
Brown Society
Skanless
Sangre Latina
San Jose Highlites
New Style
Aztecas
Life's Finest
Luxurious
Premier
Bay Area Bosses
Top Doggs
Old Times
Salinas Crusaders
Estilo
Showoffs
Oldies
Impalas
Suavecito
Scion Evolution
Child Hood Dreams
Salinas
Traviesos
Team Showtime
Kustom Dreamz
Latin Style
V.I.P
Mi Jente
Trino's '64
Masterminds
Original Rollerz
Tuff E Nuff
Mini Impressions
Together
Cen Cal Scions

coverage for the show that will be there:

Lowrider Scene
OG Rider
Barriogirls.com
INeedAFreak.com
strictlytrick.com
carsandthongs.com

Add your name if your going!


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 12 2008, 09:06 PM~11329351
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Cant wait to meet the other car clubs
> *


  WE CANT WAIT EITHER


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Aug 12 2008, 09:26 PM~11329711
> * WE CANT WAIT EITHER
> *



WHATS UP SEE YOU GUYS SUNDAY


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 12 2008, 09:06 PM~11329351
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Cant wait to meet the other car clubs
> *



cant wait to snap a pic of u with da ride :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 12 2008, 09:28 PM~11329727
> *WHATS UP SEE YOU GUYS SUNDAY
> *


  SUP HOMIE SEE U SAT OR SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Aug 12 2008, 09:26 PM~11329711
> * WE CANT WAIT EITHER
> *


Whoo hoo!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Aug 12 2008, 09:29 PM~11329744
> *cant wait to snap a pic of u with da ride  :biggrin:
> *


Sweet!


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

another heads up, I was talking to our head judge & he wanted me to let everybody know that they will begin judging Saturday night for those that move in on Saturday, so make sure you show everything. Leave your hoods, doors, & trunks open over night so that your car can be fully judged.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 12 2008, 09:25 PM~11329685
> *A few more:
> 
> the latest additions:
> ...



*COCHINOS*

:biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 12 2008, 10:11 PM~11330336
> *COCHINOS
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


LOS COCHINOS WILL BE THERE FULL FORCE @ THIS SHOW!!!!!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 12 2008, 11:19 PM~11330845
> *LOS COCHINOS WILL BE THERE FULL FORCE @ THIS SHOW!!!!!!!   :cheesy:
> *


PAULY WHATS UP CABRON CUCHI CREWS FINEST :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

What up Paul Ready for this weekend. Im putting my quads away before another incident....... 

haha every funny richie. i'm ready for this weekend.


----------



## USSKITTYHAWK (Oct 1, 2006)

it'll be the first and last time my bro's pops truck will be shown. whats a good time on sun to show up for reg. since we were to late for the pre reg????


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 12 2008, 10:25 PM~11329685
> *A few more:
> 
> the latest additions:
> ...


What the heck..... and i was thinking it was a ONE-DAY move in.
So if we show up at 5a.m. you think we got a chance to get inside? (PRE REG WAS DONE)


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Aint that a bitch, i feel like im gettin a cold :angry:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 12 2008, 11:19 PM~11330845
> *LOS COCHINOS WILL BE THERE FULL FORCE @ THIS SHOW!!!!!!!   :cheesy:
> *





:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 12 2008, 11:48 AM~11324830
> *is the girl on the flyer going 2 b there?  :cheesy:
> *


I HOPE SO.........


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 12 2008, 08:18 PM~11328260
> *the latest additions:
> 
> Let's do a roll call for the Super Show in Fresno. So far these are the clubs that have said that there going:
> ...


my ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILEY already on the list


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 12 2008, 11:19 PM~11330845
> *LOS COCHINOS WILL BE THERE FULL FORCE @ THIS SHOW!!!!!!!   :cheesy:
> *


c u out there pauly


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 12 2008, 07:18 PM~11328260
> *the latest additions:
> 
> Let's do a roll call for the Super Show in Fresno. So far these are the clubs that have said that there going:
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

see some of you guys saturday :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 12 2008, 09:00 PM~11330201
> *another heads up, I was talking to our head judge & he wanted me to let everybody know that they will begin judging Saturday night for those that move in on Saturday, so make sure you show everything. Leave your hoods, doors, & trunks open over night so that your car can be fully judged.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ILL BE THERE ................... 
CELIAS EVIL WAYS TRIKE .........


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

wut's da add to the fairgrounds?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ILL BE THERE....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 13 2008, 01:54 PM~11335060
> * ILL BE THERE....
> 
> 
> ...







:thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 13 2008, 01:49 PM~11335010
> *wut's da add to the fairgrounds?
> *


1121 south chance ave fresno,ca 93702


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 13 2008, 02:02 PM~11335148
> *1121 south chance ave fresno,ca 93702
> *


14 minutes from the hotel ..... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 13 2008, 02:04 PM~11335165
> *14 minutes from the hotel .....  :biggrin:
> *



I know I just seen da :cheesy:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 13 2008, 02:04 PM~11335165
> *14 minutes from the hotel .....  :biggrin:
> *


i dont even know what hotel we are stayin at yet


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

Ill be there


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Aug 13 2008, 05:26 PM~11336346
> *Ill be there
> 
> 
> ...


Fresno Chapter will see then! ! !


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixOne_@Aug 13 2008, 04:34 PM~11336418
> *Fresno Chapter will see then! ! !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixOne_@Aug 13 2008, 05:34 PM~11336418
> *Fresno Chapter will see then! ! !
> *


The magic number is ( 4 ) am ... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

a few more days cant wait :biggrin: everybody ready :thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixOne_@Aug 13 2008, 04:45 PM~11336511
> *The magic number is  ( 4 ) am  ... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :yes:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Aug 13 2008, 03:26 PM~11336346
> *Ill be there
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:JUST FOR U


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:tears: :uh: that sucks was looking forward to meeting you at the fresno show :uh:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 13 2008, 10:05 PM~11339493
> *Thanks.... I'll be okay.. I have my kids!
> *


what you a mom?? dayummm you the sexiest motha i known :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 13 2008, 09:05 PM~11339493
> *Thanks.... I'll be okay.. I have my kids!
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 13 2008, 10:06 PM~11339508
> *what you a mom??  dayummm you the sexiest motha i known :biggrin:
> *


kiss ass stop frontin and focus on hopping :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

your always gonna be the #1 COCHINA :yessad:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 13 2008, 10:10 PM~11339532
> *kiss ass stop frontin and focus on hopping :biggrin:
> *


ahhh fuck busted :biggrin: 


i know i know... the elco should be in da mids 60's :0 

hopefully its for reals this time :biggrin: 

just dont wake me up..

did u find them springs?


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 13 2008, 09:10 PM~11339535
> *Thanks... I was trying to get some where for them... So they can be proud of me!
> *


ur there mom they will always be proud of u


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*SO WHO'S HOPPING THIS WEEKEND*


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 13 2008, 10:13 PM~11339560
> *SO WHO'S HOPPING THIS WEEKEND
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 13 2008, 10:10 PM~11339532
> *kiss ass stop frontin and focus on hopping :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 13 2008, 10:13 PM~11339560
> *SO WHO'S HOPPING THIS WEEKEND
> *


bumper checkers


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 13 2008, 10:17 PM~11339593
> *bumper checkers
> *


you know im on da bumper!!!!!!!!!!!!























































on a 10 inch rear lock up :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: roll call for the hopp who's going :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 13 2008, 10:12 PM~11339546
> *ahhh fuck busted :biggrin:
> i know i know... the elco should be in da mids 60's  :0
> 
> ...


you know i got 65" all day :0


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

damn what the hell happend while i was gone


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

MAN O MAN....SO CLOSE I CAN SMELL IT!!!!!


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 12 2008, 07:18 PM~11328260
> *the latest additions:
> 
> Let's do a roll call for the Super Show in Fresno. So far these are the clubs that have said that there going:
> ...



DUKES SANTA CLARA COOUNTY will be there too.


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 14 2008, 09:11 AM~11341948
> *DUKES SANTA CLARA COOUNTY will be there too.
> *


Nice to see the Dukes out here. We dont gotta Dukes out this way


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jul 31 2008, 12:14 AM~11222159
> *Taking our own pics and making our own movies, see you in fresno stevie
> 
> 
> ...


I HOPE SHE'S THERE ...........


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*almost showtimeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 14 2008, 10:21 AM~11342513
> *almost showtimeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> *


 :yes: :yes: 3 DAYS


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 14 2008, 10:37 AM~11342652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

im bringin my lil pot head hlaf brother. hes all into the rice rockets. he dont know how we get down :0


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

IM STILL WAITING FOR THE HOP JUDGE TO PM ME THE FUCKIN RULES OR POSTEM I ASK 3WEEKS AGO! I GUESS WELL JUST STAY HOME!!!!!!!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 14 2008, 02:22 PM~11344667
> *IM STILL WAITING FOR THE HOP JUDGE TO PM ME THE FUCKIN RULES OR POSTEM I ASK 3WEEKS AGO! I GUESS WELL JUST STAY HOME!!!!!!!
> *


I HOPE IT AINT CARS VS TRUCKS! THERES GONNA BE ALOT OF UNHAPPY PEOPLE!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 14 2008, 02:22 PM~11344667
> *IM STILL WAITING FOR THE HOP JUDGE TO PM ME THE FUCKIN RULES OR POSTEM I ASK 3WEEKS AGO! I GUESS WELL JUST STAY HOME!!!!!!!
> *


man that shit was posted bro. go back a few pages and you will find them


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 5 2008, 09:57 PM~11271173
> *HOP RULES
> 
> FIRST PLACE: $400.00
> ...


there helped u out homie, hook it up with some kfc now


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 14 2008, 02:39 PM~11344824
> *there helped u out homie, hook it up with some kfc now
> *


I LOOKED I DIDNT FIND IT BUT GOODLOOKIN OUT!  CARS VS TRUCKS?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 14 2008, 02:46 PM~11344918
> *I LOOKED I DIDNT FIND IT BUT GOODLOOKIN OUT!   CARS VS TRUCKS?
> *


YES AND I GOT A CAR THAT DOES FLIPS LIKE A POODLE :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IF YOU GET STUCK IT SHOULD BE THE LAST HIGHEST HOP YOU GOT BEFORE YOU GOT STUCK RIGHT?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 14 2008, 04:25 PM~11345758
> *YES AND I GOT A CAR THAT DOES FLIPS LIKE A POODLE  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IF YOU GET STUCK IT SHOULD BE THE LAST HIGHEST HOP YOU GOT BEFORE YOU GOT STUCK RIGHT?
> *


HOP RULES

FIRST PLACE: $400.00
SECOND PLACE: $100.00
THREE MAKES A CLASS

Single Pump; 36 INCH LOCK UP HEIGHT, must have motor, bumpers, glass, grilles, headlights, etc. (must be a complete vehicle)

Double Pump; 40 INCH LOCK UP HEIGHT, must have motor, bumpers, glass, grilles, headlights, etc. 
(must be a complete vehicle)

Single Pump Radical;NO LOCK UP HEIGHT, must have motor, bumpers,glass,
grilles,headlights,etc.
(must be complete vehicle)

Double Pump Radical; NO LOCK UP HEIGHT,must have motor, bumpers,glass,
grilles,headlights,etc.
(must be complete vehicle)

*NO DOUBLE SWITCHING & 
CAR THAT GETS STUCK IN THE AIR IS DISQUALIFIED!!!!! *


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Aug 14 2008, 09:18 AM~11342007
> *Nice to see the Dukes out here. We dont gotta Dukes out this way
> *



YES THERE IS. ROY FROM FOWLER


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## black84 (Dec 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 14 2008, 02:29 PM~11344741
> *I HOPE IT AINT CARS VS TRUCKS! THERES GONNA BE ALOT OF UNHAPPY PEOPLE!
> *


Cant make everone happy to bad so sad.. :nicoderm:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 14 2008, 05:43 PM~11346388
> *HOP RULES
> 
> FIRST PLACE: $400.00
> ...


NOT A PROBLEM PAULY MY BRO DONT HAVE TO DOUBLE SWITCH :biggrin: ITS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG AND MY UCE BROTHERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE PUTTING UP SOME NUMBERS


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHp9k6QwEU8
SAME NUMBERS BUT WONT GET STUCK :0  HOPEFULLY JAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJAAJA :biggrin:  WHOS THE CURRENT STREETLOW RECORD HOLDER :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

show is coming up quick, one more day till move in & 2 more days till the show. We'll be out in Fresno tomorrow. Get at us so that will all can go have some cold ones :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

the latest additions:

Let's do a roll call for the Super Show in Fresno. So far these are the clubs that have said that there going:

Socios
Creativity
Low Perfections
BLVD Kings (all 4 chapters)
Delegation (all 3 chapters)
Carnales Unidos
Good Fellas
Fifty 1 Fifty Kustomz
Viejitos (rolling deep with many chapters)
UCE
Majestics
Rollerz Only ( rolling deep with many chapters)
Brown Society
Skanless
Sangre Latina
San Jose Highlites
New Style
Aztecas
Life's Finest
Luxurious
Premier
Bay Area Bosses
Top Doggs
Old Times
Salinas Crusaders
Estilo
Showoffs
Oldies
Impalas
Suavecito
Scion Evolution
Child Hood Dreams
Salinas
Traviesos
Team Showtime
Kustom Dreamz
Latin Style
V.I.P
Mi Jente
Trino's '64
Masterminds
Dukes

coverage for the show that will be there:

Lowrider Scene
OG Rider
Barriogirls.com
INeedAFreak.com
strictlytrick.com
carsandthongs.com

Add your name if your going!


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 14 2008, 06:47 PM~11346956
> *YES THERE IS. ROY FROM FOWLER
> *


true but when they ever go to the car shows??? i havent seen them at a lg show, streetlow show, only show ive ever seen them is at there own show.


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 14 2008, 06:47 PM~11346956
> *YES THERE IS. ROY FROM FOWLER
> *


i mean the real DUKES. These guys are coming down from santa clara. two years ago at the lg show they left the bay area club hanging by themselves. didnt even give them a call to say were not showing up


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

on my way to Fresno, see everyone there & drive safe. It's going to be a fun weekend :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

i'm ready for some cold one's


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 15 2008, 11:56 AM~11352253
> *i'm ready for some cold one's
> *


cant have none. look what happend last time lol


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 15 2008, 12:12 PM~11352354
> *cant have none. look what happend last time lol
> *


it's alright i can walk now. :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 15 2008, 12:13 PM~11352364
> *it's alright i can walk now. :biggrin:
> *


hey we are gonna have to watcht he niner game tomorrow bro!! or find the station or some shit u feel me


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 15 2008, 12:14 PM~11352374
> *hey we are gonna have to watcht he niner game tomorrow bro!! or find the station or some shit u feel me
> *


let's do this


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

hey nasty when u goin up to fresno.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 15 2008, 12:17 PM~11352387
> *hey nasty when u goin up to fresno.
> *


Tomorrow probably at like 12


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

See everyone SUNDAY .....


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Aug 15 2008, 09:57 AM~11351028
> *i mean the real DUKES. These guys are coming down from santa clara. two years ago at the lg show they left the bay area club hanging by themselves. didnt even give them a call to say were not showing up
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 15 2008, 12:51 PM~11352215
> *on my way to Fresno, see everyone there & drive safe. It's going to be a fun weekend  :biggrin:
> *


2X :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

I WONDER HOW EARLY PEOPLE ARE GUNNA START LINEING UP????


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Aug 15 2008, 06:14 PM~11354551
> *I WONDER HOW EARLY PEOPLE ARE GUNNA START LINEING UP????
> *


i heard hella early .


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 15 2008, 05:18 PM~11354575
> *i heard hella early .
> *


HOW EARLY DO YOU THINK???? 2,3,4,5????? WHAT TIME YOU GUYS HEADING OUT THERE??? :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Aug 15 2008, 04:14 PM~11354551
> *I WONDER HOW EARLY PEOPLE ARE GUNNA START LINEING UP????
> *


saturday or sunday


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Aug 15 2008, 04:24 PM~11354626
> *HOW EARLY DO YOU THINK???? 2,3,4,5????? WHAT TIME YOU GUYS HEADING OUT THERE??? :biggrin:
> *


about 6 or 7


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Aug 15 2008, 05:26 PM~11354637
> *about 6 or 7
> *


IM TALKING ABOUT SATURDAY....THE LG SHOW PEOPLE WERE OUT THERE BY 430. AND THIS IS GUNNA BE BIGGER.....ONLY TIME WILL TELL......WHAT TIME YOU GUYS HEADING OUT THERE?


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Aug 15 2008, 04:27 PM~11354646
> *IM TALKING ABOUT SATURDAY....THE LG SHOW PEOPLE WERE OUT THERE BY 430. AND THIS IS GUNNA BE BIGGER.....ONLY TIME WILL TELL......WHAT TIME YOU GUYS HEADING OUT THERE?
> *


we will be there by 6:45 or 7am saturday :biggrin: see you guy there


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Aug 15 2008, 05:37 PM~11354723
> *we will be there by 6:45 or 7am saturday :biggrin:  see you guy there
> *


YOU GOT IT.....GUNNA BE A GOOD SHOW NO DOUBT.....


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Aug 15 2008, 05:29 PM~11355079
> *YOU GOT IT.....GUNNA BE A GOOD SHOW NO DOUBT.....
> *


HELL :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Aug 15 2008, 06:30 PM~11355087
> *HELL :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


HOW MANY CARS YOU GUYS BRINGING DOWN???


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

well i cant make this one good luck to all of you showing out there!


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Aug 15 2008, 05:42 PM~11355188
> *HOW MANY CARS YOU GUYS BRINGING DOWN???
> *


8 if they all show up :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Aug 15 2008, 08:19 PM~11355838
> *8 if they all show up :biggrin:
> *


SWEET...LOOKIN FORWARD TO THEM....I LIKE THE MONTE...BLACK ONE...AND THAT S-10 IS KILLING IT ON THE PATTERNS :worship:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

See you in Line in the Morning..


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

about to go load up the cars


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 15 2008, 09:52 PM~11356564
> *See you in Line in the Morning..
> *



x2


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 15 2008, 09:52 PM~11356564
> *See you in Line in the Morning..
> *


WHAT TIME YOU GETTIN THERE???


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jun 12 2008, 08:27 AM~10853814
> *oh yeah homie thought it wasn't. :biggrin:
> *


DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT THE PAYOUT WILL BE FOR THE HOP...?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 15 2008, 10:32 PM~11356835
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT THE PAYOUT WILL BE FOR THE HOP...?
> *


400 FIRST AND 100 SECOND I BELIEVE 

YOU COMING OUT USO


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

Ms. Jenaveve is confirmed to be at the show!!! She will be at the BarrioGirls.Com booth and also is going to MC the bikini contest. So if you missed her at Costa Mesa make sure to be at this show. Look for us to be at the strip joint tomorrow.


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 15 2008, 10:32 PM~11356835
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT THE PAYOUT WILL BE FOR THE HOP...?
> *


I THINK ITS 300 OR 500...IM NOT TOTALLY POSITIVE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 15 2008, 09:52 PM~11356564
> *See you in Line in the Morning..
> *




wut line? I go straight thru :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Aug 15 2008, 10:39 PM~11356894
> *Ms. Jenaveve is confirmed to be at the show!!! She will be at the BarrioGirls.Com booth and also is going to MC the bikini contest. So if you missed her at Costa Mesa make sure to be at this show. Look for us to be at the strip joint tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...



can our botths be by each other :cheesy:


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 15 2008, 11:04 PM~11357036
> *can our botths be by each other  :cheesy:
> *


ask eddie he is posting up all the vendor booths, we are not selling anything just giving FREE autographs and pics with jenaveve.


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 15 2008, 11:03 PM~11357029
> *wut line? I go straight thru  :0  :biggrin:
> *


THAT MAKES 2 OF US JESSE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Aug 15 2008, 11:11 PM~11357075
> *ask eddie he is posting up all the vendor booths, we are not selling anything just giving FREE autographs and pics with jenaveve.
> *




wut happened to Vince? :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Aug 15 2008, 11:14 PM~11357091
> *THAT MAKES 2 OF US JESSE
> *


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

EVERYBODY IS ASLEEP???? WHATS GOING ON :dunno:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 14 2008, 11:31 PM~11349062
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHp9k6QwEU8
> SAME NUMBERS BUT WONT GET STUCK :0   HOPEFULLY JAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJAAJA :biggrin:   WHOS THE CURRENT STREETLOW RECORD HOLDER :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


im the currnet streetlow record holder lol has anyone beat my #'s from the salinas show! 85


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

i dont kno if im going to make it out there! truck aint doing to #s i want it to be doing its hitting hight 90's i wants 100s lol


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

See everyone in a couple of hours


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

WERE ALREADY ON OUR WAY!!!!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

HEADED TO FRESNO


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Aug 16 2008, 10:59 AM~11358912
> *HEADED TO FRESNO
> 
> 
> ...



THAT LOOKS BAD ASS :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Aug 16 2008, 10:59 AM~11358912
> *HEADED TO FRESNO
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 16 2008, 02:04 AM~11357680
> *i dont kno if im going to make it out there! truck aint doing to #s i want it to be doing its hitting hight 90's i wants 100s lol
> *


DONT 4GET TO HAND OUT NOTE PADS AND PINS SO THE HATERS CAN TAKE NOTES ON HOW IT'S DONE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrlouie (Feb 19, 2008)

> HEADED TO FRESNO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

seen like 4 of this when i way leaving :thumbsup: 




> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Aug 16 2008, 10:59 AM~11358912
> *HEADED TO FRESNO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

over 180 cars moved in already!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

gonna put up pics n a lil bit :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

just got back....great quality cars there!!!! c everyone tomorrow!!


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:wave: cook


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Aug 16 2008, 06:04 PM~11361133
> *gonna put up pics n a lil bit  :biggrin:
> *


pos hurryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy up homie :biggrin: what up felix96


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

photo bucket still downloading pic


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

what time do we got to be there by tomorrow???


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Aug 16 2008, 06:24 PM~11361261
> *photo bucket still downloading pic
> *


cool 
:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Aug 16 2008, 05:26 PM~11361269
> *what time do we got to be there by tomorrow???
> *


they said whenever we want to. do you know what time the hop starts


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

took more but dont like the way they came out damn camera i'll take better pic tomorrow


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Aug 16 2008, 07:08 PM~11361512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: nice pics see you guys in the morning :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

here some pics i took


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Aug 16 2008, 07:10 PM~11361814
> *here some pics i took
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics homie :thumbsup:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

]


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

CAN'T WAIT TILL TOMMORROW GOT THE CAMERA'S CHARGED AND READY TO GO!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

IM HERE AT THE SHOW SENSE YESTERDAY AND ITS BIG 300 CARS ALREADY AND COUNTING COME JOIN THE FUN IN THE SUN AT STREET LOW CAR SHOW. , LATE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dammmmmmmm i'm at da momo n it's going 2 b a hot dayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

Sup Sup OG Rider.... post some pics of LA clubs ... Who went?


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 17 2008, 06:28 AM~11363779
> *dammmmmmmm i'm at da momo n it's going 2 b a hot dayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Aug 16 2008, 08:30 PM~11361905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PREMIER C.C IS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Aug 17 2008, 08:38 AM~11363794
> *PREMIER C.C IS IN THE HOUSE
> *


 any one have a pic of Rubens Flaked out caprice?


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

is there no beer at the show ????


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

post up pics of the show!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gmo442_@Aug 17 2008, 04:22 PM~11366583
> *post up pics of the show!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Pics??


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*NO ONE HAS ANY PICS YET.*


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Just heard that Trino took best of show, congrats!! Also my boy Bobby took sweepstakes with his "Expensive Habit." Congrats fellas!


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

PICS PICS ANY ONE?


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Here you go...


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 17 2008, 08:40 PM~11368174
> *Just heard that Trino took best of show, congrats!!  Also my boy Bobby took sweepstakes with his "Expensive Habit."  Congrats fellas!
> *


congrats :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ancheta_Workshop_@Aug 17 2008, 08:41 PM~11368187
> *Here you go...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

post some better pics of the hop


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

congrats to everyone that showed.and everybody who placed, what up delegation,cherry 64 team,carnales unidos,premier,brown society,


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

just got home took 1st place sports car street class!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and got a mean ass sun burn!


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 17 2008, 09:18 PM~11368585
> *congrats to everyone that showed.and everybody who placed, what up delegation,cherry 64 team,carnales unidos,premier,brown society,
> *


thanks, nice paint jobs :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i took second place in double pump :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 17 2008, 09:37 PM~11368752
> *i took second place in double pump :biggrin:
> *


so who took first


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

Wow! alot of nice cars out there today.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 17 2008, 09:38 PM~11368765
> *so who took first
> *


the monster truck elco


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 17 2008, 09:37 PM~11368752
> *i took second place in double pump :biggrin:
> *


guess your just destined to be the brides maid :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 17 2008, 09:55 PM~11368927
> *guess your just destined to be the brides maid  :biggrin:
> *


its all good im putting a continental kit on my bumper made out of 10 man hole covers all win sooner or later


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ancheta_Workshop_@Aug 17 2008, 08:42 PM~11368192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS TO MY SISTER......
1st IN FULL CUSTOM
BEST ENGINE
BEST BOMB TRUCK
$500 SWEEPSTAKES

SAN JO PUTTING IT DOWN


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 17 2008, 10:00 PM~11368970
> *its all good im putting a continental kit on my bumper  made out of 10 man hole covers all win sooner or later
> *


just pay tommy to stay home and your set :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

what up compa did u go to the show/how was it :wave:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

more pics..


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 17 2008, 10:03 PM~11368996
> *CONGRATS TO MY SISTER......
> 1st IN FULL CUSTOM
> BEST ENGINE
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: that truck was fukin sickkkkkkkk


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Aug 17 2008, 10:12 PM~11369082
> *what up compa did u go to the show/how was it  :wave:
> *


didnt go  
:uh: :uh:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

1st place 89 n below lux street :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 17 2008, 10:36 PM~11369281
> *didnt go
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


fine felix 96 if he don't put up some pics
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Aug 17 2008, 10:47 PM~11369365
> *fine felix 96 if he don't put up some pics
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

WE TOOK 1ST IN FULL CUSTOM 70'S, 1ST IN 70 STTREET, 1ST IN 90'S MILD LUX, 1ST IN 80'S MILD LUX, 2ND PLACE IN 60'S ORIGINAL,2ND IN 30'S MILD & 2ND IN BIKES CATEAGORY


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

:


> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Aug 17 2008, 10:54 PM~11369423
> * WE TOOK 1ST IN FULL CUSTOM 70'S, 1ST IN 70 STTREET, 1ST IN 90'S MILD LUX, 1ST IN 80'S MILD LUX, 2ND PLACE IN 60'S ORIGINAL,2ND IN 30'S MILD & 2ND IN BIKES CATEAGORY
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ancheta_Workshop_@Aug 17 2008, 08:41 PM~11368187
> *Here you go...
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: nice pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

SO WHO WON SINGLE PUMP??
WHERES DA VIDEOS???


----------



## USSKITTYHAWK (Oct 1, 2006)

first show to show truck and got first in mild 90's truck. we felt like we won the lottery,


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

FIRST PLACE NATHAN MORALES BLACK WIDOW DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL 80"
SECOND PLACE ORANGE JUICE 57 OR 58" FIRST CLICK CHAINS IN FRONT BUSTED ON BOTH SIDES SEE YOU ALL AT THE NEXT ONE


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

just got home, im tired! :0


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 18 2008, 02:05 AM~11370050
> *just got home, im tired!  :0
> *


MEEEEEEEE TOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 18 2008, 02:05 AM~11370050
> *just got home, im tired!  :0
> *


im tired 2, i didnt even sleep the way back


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

WAS A GOOD SHOW I GOT 2ND IN STREET LUXORY NEXT SHOW IS SEPT 7TH IN PORTERVILLE ALOT OF NICE ASS RIDES.


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

CEN CAL MAJESTICS JERRYS LX AND MY T.C.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Man it was hella Hot..... I think I lost about 10 pounds. Good show like aliways!!!!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 18 2008, 07:41 AM~11370630
> *Man it was  hella Hot..... I think I lost about 10 pounds. Good show like aliways!!!!
> *


thought you wernt going?


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 17 2008, 09:37 PM~11368749
> *thanks, nice paint jobs  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

it was great talking 2 all da homies n gals, it was 2 hot :angry: but we made the best of it. I hope every 1 made it home safe  till next 1


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ancheta_Workshop_@Aug 17 2008, 10:29 PM~11369217
> *more pics..
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

nice pic of my car! 1st place Original Convert 60's


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 18 2008, 08:12 AM~11370812
> *it was great talking 2 all da homies n gals, it was 2 hot  :angry:  but we made the best of it. I hope every 1 made it home safe   till next 1
> *



 thanks again homie :biggrin: and hell yeah it was 2 damm hott,but the show was good,see you at the next show!!!!!!!!!! :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Aug 18 2008, 09:44 AM~11371459
> * thanks again homie :biggrin: and hell yeah it was 2 damm hott,but the show was good,see you at the next show!!!!!!!!!! :yes:
> *




any time homie, it was great taliking 2 u n meeting your family till next show


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

El raider,Aug 18 2008, 08:12 AM~11370812]
it was great talking 2 all da homies n gals, it was 2 hot :angry: but we made the best of it. I hope every 1 made it home safe  till next 1 

hey jesse naomi love's the gloves :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Aug 18 2008, 07:00 AM~11370429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 18 2008, 07:41 AM~11370630
> *Man it was  hella Hot..... I think I lost about 10 pounds. Good show like aliways!!!!
> *


Crazy HOT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 18 2008, 09:56 AM~11371542
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 18 2008, 09:57 AM~11371556
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


Thanks again bro .... good show ... long trip ....


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 18 2008, 10:01 AM~11371584
> *Thanks again bro .... good show ... long trip ....
> *


Long trip is right last night when you guys turned off on hwy 120 me & my wife was thinking man they still have a long way to go still! good to see you guys made it home safe!


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 18 2008, 10:01 AM~11371584
> *Thanks again bro .... good show ... long trip ....
> *


yeah i know :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

THE DELEGATION FAMILY SAN DIEGO, LOS ANGELES & CENTRAL CAL


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Aug 18 2008, 10:24 AM~11371783
> *Long trip is right last night when you guys turned off on hwy 120 me & my wife was thinking man they still have a long way to go still! good to see you guys made it home safe!
> *


Yeah it was a long trip and hard to stay awake .... glad you made it home safe ....


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

looks like it was a good show there, Congrats to everyone out there. all the pics that are up are looking really nice.


atomic

dta customz

import iLLusions 




thank you all for the prayers for my mom, im happy to say she is doing better day by day... still in the hospital but she is getting better once again THANK YOU all for the support.




DTA :angel:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 18 2008, 07:50 AM~11370688
> *thought you wernt going?
> *


They called me to go.. I was mainly at the Streetlow booth... Then I went and dived in the 2 feet pound or pool


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

THE HOMIE NETO FROM DELEGATION SD


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 18 2008, 10:41 AM~11371926
> *They called me to go.. I was mainly at the Streetlow booth... Then I went and dived in the 2 feet pound or pool
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

damn looks like a real good show..wish i would of made it... :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited+Aug 18 2008, 09:51 AM~11371512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mirala muy chingona :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 17 2008, 11:03 PM~11369003
> *just pay tommy to stay home and your set :biggrin:
> *



That cheap skate still owes me 2 Pizza's from Pizza Depot :angry: 

I am going to charge him interest and add extra Cheese to both pizza's :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 18 2008, 11:04 AM~11372108
> *
> 
> 
> ...





all she needed was a RAIDERS outfit :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 18 2008, 11:18 AM~11372222
> *all she needed was a RAIDERS outfit  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 18 2008, 11:25 AM~11372284
> *:biggrin:
> *




glad 2 c u made it home safe


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 18 2008, 11:18 AM~11372222
> *all she needed was a RAIDERS outfit  :biggrin:
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 18 2008, 11:29 AM~11372315
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 18 2008, 11:18 AM~11372222
> *all she needed was a RAIDERS outfit  :biggrin:
> *


Tone gave me one... Next time!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 18 2008, 11:03 AM~11372581
> *Tone gave me one... Next time!
> *


damn you mean we have to wait till the next one


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 18 2008, 10:46 AM~11371973
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I had to give me self a bird bath... or thats what they call it in the pin?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 18 2008, 12:03 PM~11372581
> *Tone gave me one... Next time!
> *




so why u make us wait? :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 18 2008, 12:04 PM~11372592
> *damn you mean we have to wait till the next one
> *


Well, the shop has been to busy and I cant even schedule a shoot.. When can you squeeze me in jr>


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 18 2008, 12:08 PM~11372621
> *so why u make us wait?  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Its hard for me.. (If I had one)I work!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 18 2008, 11:04 AM~11372108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How dare you guys put me next to Jeneave Jolie picture.. You couldve waited tell the next page.. I look like shit next to her sexy self... Then.. look at the sorry as back ground.. with Jes Boo boo whiner shit!.. lol love you jes


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 18 2008, 11:26 AM~11372292
> *glad 2 c u made it home safe
> *


shit we left fresno at 9 i didnt get home until 12:30


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

7 Members: Ruthie Skye, SilverBullet, ESIDECADDY, Ancheta_Workshop,* El Alfonso*,* 84cutty*, lowridermike
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 18 2008, 12:20 PM~11372704
> *shit we left fresno at 9 i didnt get home until 12:30
> *





but u made it home


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)

albums/t273/djmadmike_2007/P8170







092.jpg[/IMG]







madmike_2007/P8170078.jpg[/IMG]







jmadmike_2007/P8170076.jpg[/IMG]







/t273/djmadmike_2007/P8170074







.jpg[/IMG]







3/djmadmike_2007/P8170060.jpg[/IMG]







3/djmadmike_2007/P8170056.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 18 2008, 11:08 AM~11372622
> *Well, the shop has been to busy and I cant even schedule a shoot.. When can you squeeze me in jr>
> *


how bout in a week or 2 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I love that mazda


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 18 2008, 12:15 PM~11372664
> *How dare you guys put me next to Jeneave Jolie picture.. You couldve waited tell the next page.. I look like shit next to her sexy self... Then.. look at the sorry as back ground.. with Jes Boo boo whiner shit!.. lol love you jes
> *


come on now you want to start again .....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 18 2008, 12:20 PM~11372704
> *shit we left fresno at 9 i didnt get home until 12:30
> *


Same here ....


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 18 2008, 12:37 PM~11372863
> *how bout in a week or 2 :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good.. Maybe, ill get John to do it?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 18 2008, 11:43 AM~11372407
> *
> 
> 
> ...












With your post count it looks like you are the attention whore :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 18 2008, 12:03 PM~11372581
> *Tone gave me one... Next time!
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 18 2008, 12:41 PM~11372904
> *come on now you want to start again .....
> *


Start what? :biggrin: Let me guess.... You guys have the 5 rings that obviously didnt help you win!! lmao.... ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha oh, did i forget to say * HA! *


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

With your post count it looks like you are the attention whore :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
hey i got to do a shoot like that!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 18 2008, 12:45 PM~11372949
> *Start what?  :biggrin: Let me guess.... You guys have the 5 rings that obviously didnt help you win!! lmao.... ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha oh, did i for het to say  HA!
> *


Yeah your right we lost to the Traitors but kicked ass on saturday .... how did the traitors do on friday ....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> With your post count it looks like you are the attention whore :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


hey i got to do a shoot like that!
[/quote]

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> hey i got to do a shoot like that!


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:
[/quote]

That would be fun.. he he


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


That would be fun.. he he
[/quote]

Should try it ..... :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> That would be fun.. he he


Should try it ..... :biggrin:
[/quote]

Be good.. You wouldnt want your wife to get mad.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 18 2008, 12:45 PM~11372946
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> Should try it ..... :biggrin:


Be good.. You wouldnt want your wife to get mad. 
[/quote]

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> Should try it ..... :biggrin:


Be good.. You wouldnt want your wife to get mad. 
[/quote]
:0


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 18 2008, 11:42 AM~11372921
> *Sounds good.. Maybe, ill get John to do it?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

Be good.. You wouldnt want your wife to get mad. 
[/quote]


how about we make this even and post some of those almost naked pics of you in the kitty pool :biggrin: :biggrin: i know i like seein you all wet :0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

both of you stop da football shit on here before Pauly comes on here :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 18 2008, 12:45 PM~11372949
> *Start what?  :biggrin: Let me guess.... You guys have the 5 rings that obviously didnt help you win!! lmao.... ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha oh, did i forget to say  HA!
> *



so its football... well i hope those 5 rings represent a wining franchise like THE STEELERS cause we are goin for the 6th... winers dont count untill they get a QB :0 :0


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermike_@Aug 18 2008, 01:31 PM~11373389
> *
> 
> 
> ...





love it love it love it :worship: :worship:


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermike_@Aug 18 2008, 01:34 PM~11373407
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:0


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 18 2008, 01:33 PM~11373400
> *love it love it love it  :worship:  :worship:
> *





gracias homie !!!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> Should try it ..... :biggrin:


Be good.. You wouldnt want your wife to get mad. 
[/quote]









:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 : :biggrin: 
LMAO!!!!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:0


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 18 2008, 01:02 PM~11373681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now that is bad ass


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Aug 18 2008, 01:26 PM~11373344
> *so its football...  well i hope those 5 rings represent a wining franchise like THE STEELERS cause we are goin for the 6th...  winers dont count untill they get a QB :0  :0
> *


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

i still have no voice :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 18 2008, 02:29 PM~11373950
> *i still have no voice  :uh:
> *




:uh: :uh:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 18 2008, 02:30 PM~11373960
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


i think it was a mix between the tittie bar saturday night and sunday yellin out


























*FUCK THE RAIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!* :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Aug 16 2008, 10:31 PM~11362774
> *CAN'T WAIT TILL TOMMORROW GOT THE CAMERA'S CHARGED AND READY TO GO!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Good meeting you yesterday ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 18 2008, 02:32 PM~11373977
> *i think it was a mix between the tittie bar saturday night and sunday yellin out
> FUCK THE RAIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 18 2008, 02:32 PM~11373977
> *i think it was a mix between the tittie bar saturday night and sunday yellin out
> GO  RAIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


I think it was the titie bar :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 18 2008, 02:33 PM~11373992
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: what up loc


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 18 2008, 02:34 PM~11374005
> *I think it was the titie bar  :biggrin:
> *


your probably right, when i see tetas its like  SHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAU!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 18 2008, 02:36 PM~11374029
> *your probably right, when i see tetas its like    SHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAU!
> *



were r da pics :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 18 2008, 02:37 PM~11374044
> *were r da pics  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


were are the rest of the pics when i brought jenaveve to your booth!?!? 

u know which one im talkin about  

Cooooooooochinos!!! :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 18 2008, 02:38 PM~11374054
> *were are the rest of the pics when i brought jenaveve to your booth!?!?
> 
> u know which one im talkin about
> ...













I have download the COCHINO 1 :cheesy:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 18 2008, 02:40 PM~11374072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you slippin!! :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 18 2008, 02:35 PM~11374014
> *:roflmao:  what up loc
> *


What's going on bro?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 18 2008, 02:47 PM~11374155
> *What's going on bro?
> *


nada homie, just here at the house restin my bunions.. that heat was going threw my shows and burning my feeeet!!! :uh:


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

whats.....lindsay boi


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 18 2008, 02:53 PM~11374234
> *nada homie, just here at the house restin my bunions.. that heat was going threw my shows and burning my feeeet!!! :uh:
> *


Hell yeah .... didn't get home until 12:30 .... it was hard to wake up this morning for work .... next road trip will be the show in sac next month :biggrin:


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biglou75_@Aug 18 2008, 01:57 PM~11374284
> *whats.....lindsay boi
> *


WHATS UP BIG LOU.....U PLACE AT THE SHOW?


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

fuck..................no?


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 18 2008, 01:37 PM~11374044
> *were r da pics  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


you holdin out on the pics???


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 18 2008, 03:03 PM~11374349
> *Hell yeah .... didn't get home until 12:30 .... it was hard to wake up this morning for work .... next road trip will be the show in sac next month  :biggrin:
> *


i got home at about 8:45 but i left a little after 6.. fuckin flew by chp going about 110 hno:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 18 2008, 03:42 PM~11374091
> *you slippin!!  :uh:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP NAST ? ? IT WAS HOT YESTERDAY BUT THE SHOW WAS COOL . GOOD TO SEE YOU GUYS THIER .


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biglou75_@Aug 18 2008, 02:08 PM~11374390
> *fuck..................no?
> *


WTF.....U KIDDING ME?........UYUR RIDES LOOKS HELLA
CLEAN.....BUT OHH WELL...U COMING DOWN SEPT.7TH TO PORTERVILLE?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 18 2008, 03:08 PM~11374391
> *you holdin out on the pics???
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 18 2008, 03:08 PM~11374398
> *WHAT UP NAST ? ? IT WAS HOT YESTERDAY BUT THE SHOW WAS COOL . GOOD TO SEE YOU GUYS THIER .
> *


hell yea bro like wise. im glad you stopped by the booth. you did get a autograph right?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 18 2008, 03:08 PM~11374391
> *you holdin out on the pics???
> *


YES!!! he has pics of jenaveve with the cochinos chain for all us cochinos


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 18 2008, 03:08 PM~11374395
> *i got home at about 8:45 but i left a little after 6.. fuckin flew by chp going about 110 hno:
> *


Damn i should of left then .... :biggrin: 

you got lucky .... he must of been busy licking the jelly from the donut off his fingers .... :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 18 2008, 03:11 PM~11374433
> *YES!!! he has pics of jenaveve with the cochinos chain for all us cochinos
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

iGUESS .........OUR SHIT AINT GOOD ENOUGH!!
AINT HATIN BUT 4 CONVERTABLES SHOULD OF HAD A CONVERTABLE CLASS!!
SEE U AT PORTIVILLE SHOW.. :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 18 2008, 02:08 PM~11374395
> *i got home at about 8:45 but i left a little after 6.. fuckin flew by chp going about 110 hno:
> *


damn, you werent messin around tryn to get home


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 18 2008, 02:13 PM~11374456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see the cops let you take in your display :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 18 2008, 03:15 PM~11374482
> *i see the cops let you take in your display :biggrin:
> *


Yeah he opened a few bottles ..... he said one smelled like hennessy .... :twak: they are used hennessy bottles .... not like i wash them after using them ..... :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 18 2008, 03:11 PM~11374435
> *Damn i should of left then ....  :biggrin:
> 
> you got lucky .... he must of been busy licking the jelly from the donut off his fingers ....  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes:

im not gonna lie. it scared the shit out of me. i didnt even see the fucker until i passed him. i was like fuck!!!!!!!!!!! but then i just kepted on the gas for a few miles. i figured that was the best thing to rather then slow down and give him a chance to catch up :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 18 2008, 03:14 PM~11374470
> *damn, you werent messin around tryn to get home
> *


it didnt even feel like 110, maybe like 80 at the most but shit might as well on open roads. kill some of the time :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 18 2008, 03:17 PM~11374507
> *:yes: :yes:
> 
> im not gonna lie. it scared the shit out of me. i didnt even see the fucker until i passed him. i was like fuck!!!!!!!!!!! but then i just kepted on the gas for a few miles. i figured that was the best thing to rather then slow down and give him a chance to catch up  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 18 2008, 03:20 PM~11374529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


have u had those?? they are pretty damn good :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

who's going to this picnic?


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=418919


c u all there


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 18 2008, 02:17 PM~11374502
> *Yeah he opened a few bottles ..... he said one smelled like hennessy ....  :twak: they are used hennessy bottles .... not like i wash them after using them .....  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


you should have asked him if he wanted a drink :biggrin:


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

ANY MORE PICS??


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 18 2008, 03:22 PM~11374544
> *have u had those?? they are pretty damn good  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 18 2008, 03:22 PM~11374552
> *you should have asked him if he wanted a drink :biggrin:
> *


I did .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 18 2008, 03:23 PM~11374563
> *I did ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



u should of let me piss in the bottle n then let da popo take a drink :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biglou75_@Aug 18 2008, 03:22 PM~11374554
> *ANY MORE PICS??
> *


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> Be good.. You wouldnt want your wife to get mad.


how about we make this even and post some of those almost naked pics of you in the kitty pool :biggrin: :biggrin: i know i like seein you all wet :0 :0  :biggrin:
[/quote]
DO it! do it!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> Be good.. You wouldnt want your wife to get mad.












:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 : :biggrin: 
LMAO!!!!
[/quote]
Good one!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

BEST OF SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 : :biggrin:
> LMAO!!!!


Good one!
[/quote]

OK i see how it is ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 18 2008, 03:29 PM~11374637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* Man, i'm in love with this car.... I never thought it would happen! *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 18 2008, 03:34 PM~11374684
> * Man, i'm in love with this car.... I never thought it would happen!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

All the pics i got .... sorry i didn't get all the cars but it was a little hot out there to walk around .....


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Its locs in the back.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 18 2008, 03:37 PM~11374722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

So who got a autograph and a picture with jenaveve?? :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 18 2008, 03:39 PM~11374734
> *So who got a autograph and a picture with jenaveve?? :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 18 2008, 03:39 PM~11374737
> *:no:  :no:
> *


well were u!?!?!?!?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 18 2008, 03:39 PM~11374734
> *So who got a autograph and a picture with jenaveve?? :biggrin:
> *


I was to excited :cheesy: !!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 18 2008, 03:41 PM~11374750
> *well were u!?!?!?!?
> *


I was trying to stay in the shade .... just would walk by El Raiders booth to talk shit for awhile :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 : :biggrin:
> LMAO!!!!


Good one!
[/quote]
:0 :0 :0


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 18 2008, 03:42 PM~11374762
> *I was to excited :cheesy: !!!!
> *


u should have came by girl :cheesy:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

hot ass day great looking girls and badass rides only streetlow can have shows like this :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> Good one!


OK i see how it is ....
[/quote]


they have to bring the boss lady to regulate..... :0 :0


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> OK i see how it is ....


they have to bring the boss lady to regulate..... :0 :0
[/quote]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

Heres the CARNALES UNIDOS line up


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Aug 18 2008, 11:01 AM~11372081
> *That cheap skate still owes me 2 Pizza's from Pizza Depot  :angry:
> 
> I am going to charge him interest and add extra Cheese to both pizza's :biggrin:
> *


im never going to pay up tommy stole one of my team members last week and then had the nerve to try and get my newest team member to hang out in his camp at the show :0 you should have seen the bribe they was trying to use :0


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Aug 18 2008, 07:58 AM~11371162
> *nice pic of my car! 1st place Original Convert 60's
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro :thumbsup: congrats


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

it waz a good show


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

gotta love this one :biggrin:


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 18 2008, 03:39 PM~11374734
> *So who got a autograph and a picture with jenaveve?? :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW I DID HEHE..HAD TO GET MY HANDS ON THAT FINE PIECE OF WOMAN 









****








****


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

On behalf of the StreetLow familia I would like to thank everyone that came out & supported us & what we do. I hope everyone enjoyed themselves & made it back home safely.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> YOU KNOW I DID HEHE..HAD TO GET MY HANDS ON THAT FINE PIECE OF WOMAN
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> whats up stuck up, couldn't even stop by to say whats up :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WHO ALL GOING TO DA PORTIVILLE SHOW?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Aug 18 2008, 08:11 PM~11377309
> *YOU KNOW I DID HEHE..HAD TO GET MY HANDS ON THAT FINE PIECE OF WOMAN
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 how much did it cost you to get them pics of her????


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Aug 18 2008, 02:58 PM~11374865
> *hot ass day great looking girls and badass rides only streetlow can have shows like this  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin: 

what's up Felix, make sure Gavino knows he missed out :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Aug 18 2008, 07:28 PM~11377480
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  WHO ALL GOING TO DA PORTIVILLE SHOW?
> *


StreetLow.... you know!


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Aug 18 2008, 08:11 PM~11377309
> *YOU KNOW I DID HEHE..HAD TO GET MY HANDS ON THAT FINE PIECE OF WOMAN
> 
> 
> ...


the one with the blue ojos...chingaos se la chupo...bad ass mami....


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridermike_@Aug 18 2008, 01:38 PM~11373455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT TO GIVE A BIG THANK YOU TO STEVE & FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMS FOR LENDING US THEIR HOPPING STICKS!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: THANKS MY BROTHAS!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

More pics. :banghead: :banghead: :cheesy:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 18 2008, 07:40 PM~11377630
> *I WANT TO GIVE A BIG THANK YOU TO STEVE & FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMS FOR LENDING US THEIR HOPPING STICKS!!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: THANKS MY BROTHAS!!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

is all i can say it was a great fucking show.. 
the best cars, tons of chicks, great hop, good concert, short dogg did a good job even in the heat.
the only problem there it was to dammm hot. like 105 all damm day. and no dammm beer. but i sold like 200 o.g.rider dvd's so i did good, thanks everybody 2 who bought the dvd's. we needed that. 
see you all at porterville, late. oh and thanks gilbert chavez for all your help and support towards 
O.G.RIDER AND STAFF UR THE FUCKING BEST MAN .
NOBODY DOSE IT LIKE YOU. LATE MY BROTHER,


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

tight ass show, had hella fun, thanks streetlow for another good show, look forward to the next one, won best of show euro, and 1st in class, and came home with 500 in the pocket, also by boy jerry won best truck with his blazer, sunset dreams. congrats to trino for winning best car, with the redone cherry 64. See all yall at the next streetlow show.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 18 2008, 08:32 PM~11377520
> *StreetLow.... you know!
> *


See you there Eddie.....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 18 2008, 09:17 PM~11378142
> *See you there Eddie.....
> *


HOW DID YOU DO BRO?


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

any hop pics??


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> > YOU KNOW I DID HEHE..HAD TO GET MY HANDS ON THAT FINE PIECE OF WOMAN
> >
> > :thumbsup:
> >
> ...


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> > YOU KNOW I DID HEHE..HAD TO GET MY HANDS ON THAT FINE PIECE OF WOMAN
> >
> > :thumbsup:
> >
> ...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

A SUPER BIG SHOT OUT TO MY HOMIE RICHIE "RICHIES 59". CAUSE OF HIM THIS SUPER SHOW WOULD OF NEVER HAPPEND, THANKS FOR ALL THE HARD WORK!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 18 2008, 08:29 PM~11377488
> *:0  how much did it cost you to get them pics of her????
> *



LOL..U KNOW U DON'T GOTTA PAY TO PLAY WHEN U GOT SOME D'S LOL


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 18 2008, 09:19 PM~11378157
> *HOW DID YOU DO BRO?
> *


Helped out Streetlow so I didnt Compete out of respect for the other Wagons.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 18 2008, 09:24 PM~11378232
> *A SUPER BIG SHOT OUT TO MY HOMIE RICHIE "RICHIES 59". CAUSE OF HIM THIS SUPER SHOW WOULD OF NEVER HAPPEND, THANKS FOR ALL THE HARD WORK!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


No thanks to all the people that showed up. there the ones that make the show's happen.


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks to everybody that came to the booth and said what's up and kicked it a little, nice to meet elraider and some other layitlow homies. Ill post some pics up later on this week. Fucking hot over there but it was a good show, big props to Gilbert for the booth and again, you can never go wrong at a streetlow show, tons of nice cars, girls and cool gente that know that having a good time is not about acting dumb, gente from all over cali came together and had a good time. Again thanks to everyone and thanks to all the real homies at streetlow. See you again next year.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 18 2008, 08:17 PM~11378142
> *See you there Eddie.....
> *


yes sir, why don't I stop by your house to pick you up so that we all go together.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 18 2008, 08:32 PM~11378343
> *Helped out Streetlow so I didnt Compete out of respect for the other Wagons.
> *


of course you helped out, your part of the StreetLow familia!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Aug 18 2008, 09:24 PM~11378236
> *LOL..U KNOW U DON'T GOTTA PAY TO PLAY WHEN U GOT SOME D'S LOL
> *


FREE FREE FREE!!!!

you know how Barrio Girls does it  

Jenaveve's hand must have been hella tired with all the signin she was doin


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Aug 18 2008, 08:23 PM~11378217
> *PSHHH..WHY DIDNT U SAY HI..I KNOW U PROLLY SEEN MY WHITE ASS MARCHING ALL AROUND THE PLACE LOL. IM NOT HARD TO MISS
> *


I didn't see you, Big Jess told me you were there, but then again you never went by the stage.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 18 2008, 09:45 PM~11378531
> *yes sir, why don't I stop by your house to pick you up so that we all go together.
> *


Im taking the wagon out there see whats up with a booth to take some girls and sell some Magazines.... :biggrin: How is vince doing with his Minor Problem LMAO


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 18 2008, 03:25 PM~11374590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 18 2008, 08:48 PM~11378593
> *Im taking the wagon out there see whats up with a booth to take some girls and sell some Magazines.... :biggrin: How is vince doing with his Minor Problem LMAO
> *



sounds like a plan.

you mean Vince's walking like a cowboy :0 :roflmao:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 18 2008, 09:59 PM~11378751
> *:0
> sounds like a plan.
> 
> ...


SHOULD WE SAY DESITINE!!!! :0 :0


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 18 2008, 09:01 PM~11378792
> *SHOULD WE SAY DESITINE!!!! :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

18 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Twotonz, SOUTH.S.D, betinyare, mr.duke, *DOIN_WHAT_I_DO,* Bird, *StreetLowrider, cherry 64, Ruthie Skye*

good show and good seeing all you guys


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 18 2008, 09:24 PM~11378232
> *A SUPER BIG SHOT OUT TO MY HOMIE RICHIE "RICHIES 59". CAUSE OF HIM THIS SUPER SHOW WOULD OF NEVER HAPPEND, THANKS FOR ALL THE HARD WORK!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


X2 GOOD SHOW


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

****








****








****








****


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Who took best of Show??


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 18 2008, 03:25 PM~11374590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DELEGATION looking good


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

HERE'S SOME OF THE BISHES I GOT WITH MY CHEAP CAMERA









****








****








****








****
AND YOU KNOW I HAD TO LEAVE YOU WITH A HAPPY ENDING...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Aug 18 2008, 09:37 PM~11379181
> *Who took best of Show??
> *


i belive that was Trino with Cherry 64




i got a few shots of from the show in my topic (the link is in my signature)


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 18 2008, 11:48 PM~11379623
> *i belive that was Trino with Cherry 64
> i got a few shots of from the show in my topic (the link is in my signature)
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 18 2008, 10:12 PM~11378929
> *18 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Twotonz, SOUTH.S.D, betinyare, mr.duke, DOIN_WHAT_I_DO, Bird, StreetLowrider, cherry 64, Ruthie Skye
> 
> ...


Its ALWAYS good to see you!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

IT WAS A GREAT SHOW.....ALOT OF PEOPLE AND RIDES......A LIL HOT :biggrin: ....BUT BEST OF ALL STREET LOW FINALLY MAKING IT TO FRESNO!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Aug 19 2008, 08:31 AM~11380803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i heard that her panocha kept poppin out to say hello :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650+Aug 18 2008, 03:43 PM~11374767-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same here homie


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Aug 19 2008, 12:54 AM~11379795
> *IT WAS A GREAT SHOW.....ALOT OF PEOPLE AND RIDES......A LIL HOT :biggrin: ....BUT BEST OF ALL STREET LOW FINALLY MAKING IT TO FRESNO!
> *




thanks 4 everything homie, till next 1


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

YES IT DID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Aug 19 2008, 08:44 AM~11380882
> *HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


aww man it no workie


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

HMMM LET ME TRY IT AGAIN


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 19 2008, 08:50 AM~11380922
> *aww man it no workie
> *




x2


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

DID IT WORK? CAUSE I CAN SEE IT IN MY SCREEN


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 19 2008, 08:52 AM~11380941
> *x2
> *


x4


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Aug 19 2008, 08:56 AM~11380964
> *DID IT WORK? CAUSE I CAN SEE IT IN MY SCREEN
> *


no siree bob

i think its tinypic. they hate hella fast


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

DID IT PIC SHOW UP?


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

YUP I GUESS THEY DO CAUSE ITS JUST BEEN DELETED FROM MY SCREEN


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Aug 19 2008, 08:55 AM~11380957
> *
> 
> 
> ...




dammmmmmmmmmmmm very nice rideeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

GOT MORE PICS HOLD UP


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Aug 19 2008, 08:58 AM~11380986
> *YUP I GUESS THEY DO CAUSE ITS JUST BEEN DELETED FROM MY SCREEN
> *


try imageshack.us for that one. they normally last longer


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 19 2008, 09:00 AM~11381002
> *try imageshack.us for that one. they normally last longer
> *



Q VO NASTY, HOW U DOING? IT'S GOOD 2 BE BACK 2 THIS GOOD WEATHER :biggrin:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 19 2008, 09:04 AM~11381041
> *Q VO NASTY, HOW U DOING? IT'S GOOD 2 BE BACK 2 THIS GOOD WEATHER  :biggrin:
> *


im coo, still tryna get my voice back. didnt wanna wake up for work today tho 

i kno huh, i was kinda cold last night :biggrin: unlike fresno that had the cracks between my toes sweating


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Aug 19 2008, 08:58 AM~11380986
> *YUP I GUESS THEY DO CAUSE ITS JUST BEEN DELETED FROM MY SCREEN
> *


pm me a pic bro


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Rollerz Only Bike's at Fresno Streetlowmagazine Supershow


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 19 2008, 09:07 AM~11381072
> *im coo, still tryna get my voice back. didnt wanna wake up for work today tho
> 
> i kno huh, i was kinda cold last night  :biggrin: unlike fresno that had the cracks between my toes sweating
> *



I know I had 2 come in yesterday :angry: but it was an easy day, but today I'm leaving early fuck it :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[











CHOLE always looking good


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 19 2008, 09:30 AM~11381250
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

glad u made it home safe


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 19 2008, 09:28 AM~11381236
> *I know I had 2 come in yesterday  :angry:  but it was an easy day, but today I'm leaving early fuck it  :cheesy:
> *


today should be easy for me too but fuck it id still rather be home :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 19 2008, 09:29 AM~11381243
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

some bad ass pics .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Aug 19 2008, 09:45 AM~11381380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

THIS IS THE LAST PIC THAT I HAVE ITS ME AND LA FLOR VENENOSA


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

SORRY ABOUT THE QUALITY OF THE PICS, I HAD A LIL CHEAP KODAK CAMERA BUT I DID THE BEST I COULD


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Aug 19 2008, 10:27 AM~11381709
> *SORRY ABOUT THE QUALITY OF THE PICS, I HAD A LIL CHEAP KODAK CAMERA BUT I DID THE BEST I COULD
> *


They came out tight bro ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

THANX


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Aug 19 2008, 10:24 AM~11381684
> *THIS IS THE LAST PIC THAT I HAVE ITS ME AND LA FLOR VENENOSA
> 
> 
> ...



looks like some good poison :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Aug 19 2008, 10:24 AM~11381684
> *THIS IS THE LAST PIC THAT I HAVE ITS ME AND LA FLOR VENENOSA
> 
> 
> ...







:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

thanks 4 sharing


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Aug 19 2008, 10:27 AM~11381709
> *SORRY ABOUT THE QUALITY OF THE PICS, I HAD A LIL CHEAP KODAK CAMERA BUT I DID THE BEST I COULD
> *


all good homie  

try and post that one girls again tho for us cochinos :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 19 2008, 10:48 AM~11381934
> *all good homie
> 
> try and post that one girls again tho for us cochinos  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 19 2008, 09:29 AM~11381243
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


my trike 
makes her look real good....


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 19 2008, 10:58 AM~11382025
> *my trike
> makes her look real good....
> *


this guy! :uh:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 19 2008, 11:05 AM~11382093
> *this guy!  :uh:
> *


Yeah i know ....


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 19 2008, 11:07 AM~11382114
> *Yeah i know ....
> *


and all this time i thought chole was hookin him up by pose'n next to his bike :dunno:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Mr. Antiguo, $kanle$$, *cherry 64*, JUIC'D64, MARIACHI LOCO 53, ROBERT71MC, PANIC-5150, 48RON54, gorGEOus94

your doin toooooo much!!!!!



Trino change'n the game


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 19 2008, 10:58 AM~11382025
> *my trike
> makes her look real good....
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 18 2008, 09:12 PM~11378929
> *18 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Twotonz, SOUTH.S.D, betinyare, mr.duke, DOIN_WHAT_I_DO, Bird, StreetLowrider, cherry 64, Ruthie Skye
> 
> ...



whats up Twotonz, glad you made it out homie


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Aug 18 2008, 11:54 PM~11379795
> *IT WAS A GREAT SHOW.....ALOT OF PEOPLE AND RIDES......A LIL HOT :biggrin: ....BUT BEST OF ALL STREET LOW FINALLY MAKING IT TO FRESNO!
> *


We'll be back to Fresno next year :biggrin:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

[img=http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/2640/streetlowshow115ie8.th.jpg]


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Quickpost this image to Myspace, Digg, Facebook, and others!


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

IT WONT LET ME DO IT!


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

ANYBODY GOT ANYMORE PICS?


----------



## 48RON54 (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Aug 19 2008, 11:14 AM~11382808
> *
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 18 2008, 09:32 PM~11378343
> *Helped out Streetlow so I didnt Compete out of respect for the other Wagons.
> *



Richie is the best!!! Even when he smashed into the fence on the quad and screamed like a girl. what memories!! LOL


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 19 2008, 12:39 PM~11383071
> *Richie is the best!!! Even when he smashed into the fence on the quad and screamed like a girl.  what memories!!  LOL
> *


Damn and i missed it!!! :angry:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 48RON54_@Aug 19 2008, 12:39 PM~11383068
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WEATHER LOOKS PRETTY CLEAN DOWN SOUTH!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 19 2008, 12:39 PM~11383071
> *Richie is the best!!! Even when he smashed into the fence on the quad and screamed like a girl.  what memories!!  LOL
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


who's got da pics or video? 


he forgot his helmet


----------



## 48RON54 (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Aug 19 2008, 11:42 AM~11383097
> *WEATHER LOOKS PRETTY CLEAN DOWN SOUTH!
> *


Makes me hungry for a torta... :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 19 2008, 12:43 PM~11383101
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> who's got da pics or video?
> he forgot his helmet
> ...



x2 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 19 2008, 12:39 PM~11383071
> *Richie is the best!!! Even when he smashed into the fence on the quad and screamed like a girl.  what memories!!  LOL
> *


LMAO CARMA IS A BITCH THAT'S WHAT I GET FOR TALKING PAPAS TO PAULY. SEE YOU ON SAT ....


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 19 2008, 12:48 PM~11383152
> *LMAO CARMA IS A BITCH THAT'S WHAT I GET FOR TALKING PAPAS TO PAULY. SEE YOU ON SAT ....
> *



it keeps replaying in my head like a bad movie lol
the funniest part was you holding onto the fence and the rest of your body still on the quad going forward. LOL

call us sometime this week and we can discuss the plans. :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 19 2008, 12:43 PM~11383101
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> who's got da pics or video?
> he forgot his helmet
> ...


LOL i was like shit! shit! shit! where was my camera when i needed it.. i kept telling him it was gonna be on layitlow on monday haha


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 19 2008, 01:01 PM~11383291
> *it keeps replaying in my head like a bad movie lol
> the funniest part was you holding onto the fence and the rest of your body still on the quad going forward. LOL
> 
> ...






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 19 2008, 01:03 PM~11383319
> *LOL i was like shit! shit! shit! where was my camera when i needed it.. i kept telling him it was gonna be on layitlow on monday haha
> *




hey thanks 4 everything always a plesure talking 2 u n Pauly, but don't forget my lunch next time


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 19 2008, 12:05 PM~11383334
> *hey thanks 4 everything always a plesure talking 2 u n Pauly, but don't forget my lunch next time
> *


you better not order any tortas cause they wont make it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 19 2008, 11:07 AM~11382114
> *Yeah i know ....
> *


whats up homie ?


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 19 2008, 01:05 PM~11383334
> *hey thanks 4 everything always a plesure talking 2 u n Pauly, but don't forget my lunch next time
> *



no problem.. you know we got you.. thank YOU for the hat..  
we were grubbin.. it was like feeding time at the zoo, there was lettuce and carne asada flying everywhere! :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 19 2008, 01:08 PM~11383367
> *you better not order any tortas cause they wont make it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



mmmmm tortas and horchata... ok that was very ****** of me.. LOL


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 19 2008, 01:11 PM~11383393
> *no problem..  you know we got you..  thank YOU for the hat..
> we were grubbin.. it was like feeding time at the zoo, there was lettuce and carne asada flying everywhere!  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I got da pics :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady+Aug 19 2008, 12:11 PM~11383393-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes it was at least you didnt say chilaquiles or seviche :biggrin:


----------



## USSKITTYHAWK (Oct 1, 2006)

hope this works.http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=34fl0s2&s=4http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=wsqtm9&s=4


----------



## USSKITTYHAWK (Oct 1, 2006)

lets try t







his again..


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 19 2008, 01:09 PM~11383374
> *whats up homie ?
> *


What's good?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 19 2008, 01:31 PM~11383656
> *What's good?
> *


chillin here at work ,
advertisen more stuff for " king of the streets ".
also happy i goy better picture of my trike .








and this girl only if i can remember her name .


----------



## USSKITTYHAWK (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 19 2008, 12:39 PM~11383071
> *Richie is the best!!! Even when he smashed into the fence on the quad and screamed like a girl.  what memories!!  LOL
> *


YEA THAT SHIT WAS TO FUNNY!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 19 2008, 10:58 AM~11382025
> *my trike
> makes her look real good....
> *


Ha ha ha
What Trike?

Just kidding but she looks pretty damn good by herself!!!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

i wish this could be my avatar!!










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> i wish this could be my avatar!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> > i wish this could be my avatar!!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

i know huh


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 19 2008, 01:01 PM~11383291
> *it keeps replaying in my head like a bad movie lol
> the funniest part was you holding onto the fence and the rest of your body still on the quad going forward. LOL
> 
> ...


Pauly messed his leg up an for me trying to stop by holding on to the fence i messed up my back.... :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 19 2008, 02:19 PM~11384650
> *Pauly messed his leg up an for me trying to stop by holding on to the fence i messed up my back.... :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


sounds like street low shows are not only fun and lots of good times but can also be dangerous!! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 19 2008, 03:19 PM~11384650
> *Pauly messed his leg up an for me trying to stop by holding on to the fence i messed up my back.... :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


damn ....


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 18 2008, 03:29 PM~11374637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

good pics peeps.... wish i would of made it..-Bobby


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady+Aug 19 2008, 12:39 PM~11383071-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH DAMN U GUYS SERIOUS?? I MISSED OUT ON THAT. :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 19 2008, 03:19 PM~11384650
> *Pauly messed his leg up an for me trying to stop by holding on to the fence i messed up my back.... :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
no one told u to be like the an og like me.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 19 2008, 06:19 PM~11386605
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> no one told u  to be like the an og like me.
> *



HE SEEN THE PUBLICITY YOU ACHEIVED :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 19 2008, 06:19 PM~11386605
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> no one told u  to be like the an og like me.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

i know huh


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 19 2008, 06:32 PM~11386754
> *i know huh
> *


we still need to hit up a niners game!!


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 19 2008, 11:39 AM~11383071
> *Richie is the best!!! Even when he smashed into the fence on the quad and screamed like a girl.  what memories!!  LOL
> *



what, no one told me about that, Ritchie played it off good, didn't tell anyone :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Aug 19 2008, 09:29 AM~11381244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BROWN SOCIETY IN THE HOUSE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Aug 19 2008, 10:08 AM~11381561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 19 2008, 06:57 PM~11387042
> *we still need to hit up a niners game!!
> *


let's do this


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALHILOW_@Aug 19 2008, 08:07 PM~11387814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 19 2008, 07:11 PM~11387146
> *what, no one told me about that, Ritchie played it off good, didn't tell anyone  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


we were laughin r ass's off like :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 19 2008, 09:08 PM~11388817
> *we were laughin r ass's off like :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Calm down there secret sauce :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 19 2008, 08:08 PM~11388817
> *we were laughin r ass's off like :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 were's the pics or the video? :dunno:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 19 2008, 08:13 PM~11388904
> *
> 
> 
> ...



fucken Ritchie :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 19 2008, 09:16 PM~11388947
> *fucker, were's the pics or the video?  :dunno:
> *


No one got it on pic or film it happend really quick......


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 19 2008, 09:13 PM~11388904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so u think ur cool cause u can put a funny picture together . everyone know's how i do it.:biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 19 2008, 08:18 PM~11388986
> *so u think ur cool cause u can put a funny picture together . everyone know's how i do it.:biggrin:
> *


well now everyone knows how you do it :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 19 2008, 09:13 PM~11388904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :no:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 19 2008, 08:17 PM~11388982
> *No one got it on pic or film it happend really quick......
> *


I'm going to start hanging out at the registration table, thats were everything goes down :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 19 2008, 09:13 PM~11388904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: x1000


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 19 2008, 09:28 PM~11389150
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: x1000
> *


i'm just gettin more fame


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 19 2008, 09:38 PM~11389303
> *i'm just gettin more flame
> *


more flame???

is that what your secret sauce does?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

SOME HOP STUFF http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iT9kS9KlMH8&feature=user


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGALHILOW_@Aug 19 2008, 08:10 PM~11387854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*All the girls were looking good out there!*


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 19 2008, 11:17 PM~11390544
> *All the girls were looking good out there!
> *



x2


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 19 2008, 11:17 PM~11390544
> *All the girls were looking good out there!
> *


NICE AND SEXY :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Aug 19 2008, 08:42 AM~11380860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 19 2008, 10:13 PM~11388904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NOW THAT IS SOME FUNNY SHIT RIGHT THERE. HAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA*!!!!!!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 19 2008, 08:13 PM~11388904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ah cabron 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGALHILOW_@Aug 19 2008, 08:07 PM~11387814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 20 2008, 08:23 AM~11391927
> *ah cabron
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that is hella funny


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I'M A ASS MAN !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

http://i331.photobucket.com/albums/l457/paulepaul70/IMG_47391-1.jpg[/img

[img]http://i331.photobucket.com/albums/l457/paulepaul70/DSCN19801.jpg
I'M A ASS MAN !!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

email me the good pics! [email protected]


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

TTT for a good weekend and another one coming up in San Jose this Sat.....


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 20 2008, 07:47 PM~11397651
> *TTT for a good weekend and another one coming up in San Jose this Sat.....
> *


WHATS IN SAN JOSE SAT


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

he ment the comedy jam at the shoreline. :biggrin:


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Aug 19 2008, 09:18 AM~11381157
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: nice pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by REGALHILOW_@Aug 20 2008, 08:08 PM~11397842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

NALGA ME DIOS..................THAT'S NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Apr 7 2008, 08:28 PM~10360257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This was the best show in Central Cali this year! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I like the posters on the walls


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 14 2008, 11:16 PM~11348950
> *NOT A PROBLEM PAULY MY BRO DONT HAVE TO DOUBLE SWITCH  :biggrin: ITS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG AND MY UCE BROTHERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE PUTTING UP SOME NUMBERS
> *


street low in your rules it states grill bumper head lights widow had no head lights dis quilfy haaa rules never state 2 hopps thats all you get think rules are full of shit and only pertains too who you guys want them too congrats widow see you in the hood :biggrin:street low you owe us 300 niccas rules are rules like you guys said cant make up your own rules words came out of paulys mouth so dont change the rules now just want whats owd


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 14 2008, 06:43 PM~11346388
> *HOP RULES
> 
> FIRST PLACE: $400.00
> ...


where does it say u get 2 trys! there was a double pump radical out there that didnt have headlights wow come on bro u cant make the rules as we go paulys words along :biggrin:street low pay up owe 300 you guys payed 100 to us go by the rules rules are rules


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 21 2008, 04:52 PM~11405570
> *where does it say u get 2 trys! there was a double pump radical out there that didnt have headlights wow come on bro u cant make the rules as we go paulys words along :biggrin:street low pay up owe 300  you guys payed 100 to us go by the rules rules are rules
> *


 IT LOOKS LIKE WE HAVE A SORE LOSER ON HERE, IF YOU CAN'T BEAT SOMEONE THAT HAS FAKE HEADLIGHTS WELL THEN SOMETHINGS WRONG... :0 AS FOR ME MAKING UP RULES AS WE GO ALONG THATS B.S.

FOR THE TWO TRYS, THATS WHAT EVERYONE GOT THAT DAY, I JUST MADE IT FAIR FOR EVERYONE, LET ME PUT IT THIS WAY BRO YOU WERE THE LAST ONE TO HOP THAT DAY AND IF YOU DIDN'T SEE THE BEST WAY TO PARK YOUR TRUCK SO IT WOULDN'T ROLL WELL THAT'S YOUR BAD...

BOTTOM LINE YOU GOT SECOND PLACE AND GOT PAID SECOND PLACE MONEY SO STREETLOW DON'T OWE YOU ANYTHING, SO WITH ALL DUE RESPECT KEEP ON DOING WHAT YOU DO BEST THATS HOPPING MY BROTHA, HOPE TO SEE YOU @ KING OF THE STREETS IN SAN JOSE...........PAULY


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 21 2008, 06:39 PM~11405983
> *IT LOOKS LIKE WE HAVE A SORE LOSER ON HERE, IF YOU CAN'T BEAT SOMEONE THAT HAS FAKE HEADLIGHTS WELL THEN SOMETHINGS WRONG... :0  AS FOR ME MAKING UP RULES AS WE GO ALONG THATS B.S.
> 
> FOR THE TWO TRYS, THATS WHAT EVERYONE GOT THAT DAY, I JUST MADE IT FAIR FOR EVERYONE, LET ME PUT IT THIS WAY BRO YOU WERE THE LAST ONE TO HOP THAT DAY AND IF YOU DIDN'T SEE THE BEST WAY TO PARK YOUR TRUCK SO IT WOULDN'T ROLL WELL THAT'S YOUR BAD...
> ...


no sore loser here dog think back what you said brother rules were posted rules are rules i said i never read them it all good next time follow what you write and wht you post so that way there no confusion con grats widow :biggrin: haaa haaa l8terz bro cochino


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 21 2008, 04:52 PM~11405570
> *where does it say u get 2 trys! there was a double pump radical out there that didnt have headlights wow come on bro u cant make the rules as we go paulys words along :biggrin:street low pay up owe 300  you guys payed 100 to us go by the rules rules are rules
> *


did you get 2 tries?? :dunno:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 21 2008, 06:39 PM~11405983
> *IT LOOKS LIKE WE HAVE A SORE LOSER ON HERE, IF YOU CAN'T BEAT SOMEONE THAT HAS FAKE HEADLIGHTS WELL THEN SOMETHINGS WRONG... :0  AS FOR ME MAKING UP RULES AS WE GO ALONG THATS B.S.
> 
> FOR THE TWO TRYS, THATS WHAT EVERYONE GOT THAT DAY, I JUST MADE IT FAIR FOR EVERYONE, LET ME PUT IT THIS WAY BRO YOU WERE THE LAST ONE TO HOP THAT DAY AND IF YOU DIDN'T SEE THE BEST WAY TO PARK YOUR TRUCK SO IT WOULDN'T ROLL WELL THAT'S YOUR BAD...
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 22 2008, 12:01 AM~11409009
> *did you get 2 tries?? :dunno:
> *


where were from your in the pit we hopp till the wheels fall off and motors burn haaaaaaaa :roflmao: :roflmao: its all good had a hell of a good time nice to see all the hommies out there having a good time and hopping l8terz orange juice


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :rant: :rant:


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 20 2008, 01:49 PM~11395209
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMM ME TOO!!!!!!!! THATS A WHOLE LOT OF ASS!!!!!
:0


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Anyone have the new SLM? I want to see the layout of the Kutty


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Aug 22 2008, 05:57 PM~11414846
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wave:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHERE WERE YOU LAUGHING BOY :biggrin: FIRST CLICK OF THE SWITCH BOTH SIDES IN THE FRONT BUSTED THERE CHAINS THATS WHAT YOU CALL POWER NOT WEIGHT :rant: :rant: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 22 2008, 10:39 PM~11417069
> *Anyone have the new SLM?  I want to see the layout of the Kutty
> *


still looks good kutty hope to see it out :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_DADDYS GIRLS_


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Aug 23 2008, 05:51 PM~11420838
> *DADDYS GIRLS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:rofl: :around: :rofl: :around: :rofl: :around: :rofl: :around:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Aug 23 2008, 05:51 PM~11420838
> *DADDYS GIRLS
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car!!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 24 2008, 10:21 AM~11424211
> *Nice car!!!
> *


you make it look better :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 24 2008, 02:16 PM~11425285
> *you make it look better  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 24 2008, 05:09 PM~11426070
> *Thanks guys!
> *


:worship:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 24 2008, 05:40 PM~11426290
> *:worship:
> *


x2


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 22 2008, 11:11 PM~11417248
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WHERE WERE YOU LAUGHING BOY :biggrin: FIRST CLICK OF THE SWITCH BOTH SIDES IN THE FRONT BUSTED THERE CHAINS THATS WHAT YOU CALL POWER NOT WEIGHT :rant:  :rant:  :yes:
> *


what THE Fuck are you talking about DOG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :loco:


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

I'M A ASS MAN !!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

I HEARD MY BOY PAULE GOT 
1ST PLACE FOR HIS DAUGHTERS TRIKE ....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

yeah i did for full custom trike..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 26 2008, 02:09 PM~11443586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


well its about mother fuckin time!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 26 2008, 02:14 PM~11443652
> *well its about mother fuckin time!!
> *





better late than ever :biggrin:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Aug 26 2008, 10:38 AM~11442209
> *I HEARD MY BOY PAULE GOT
> 1ST PLACE FOR HIS DAUGHTERS TRIKE ....
> *


i thought you were paule  :dunno:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Aug 26 2008, 02:19 PM~11443703
> *i thought you were paule    :dunno:
> *


x2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Aug 26 2008, 02:19 PM~11443703
> *i thought you were paule    :dunno:
> *


I'M UNDER COVER HATER CATCHER .... LOL


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Aug 22 2008, 05:57 PM~11414852
> *
> DAMM ME TOO!!!!!!!! THATS A WHOLE LOT OF ASS!!!!!
> :0
> *


I GOT MORE PICTURES BRO .....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I HAD A LOT OF FUN ......
WITH MY ROLLERZ FAMILY AND DA MODELS .


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 26 2008, 02:09 PM~11443586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey Jess need her in Raider Gear :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 26 2008, 06:26 PM~11445813
> *hey Jess need her in Raider Gear :biggrin:
> *


NEEEEEEEEVER THAT!!!!

hes lucky i even brought her over there with all the raider shit he has up in the booth!!!!

:yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 26 2008, 07:37 PM~11446544
> *NEEEEEEEEVER THAT!!!!
> 
> hes lucky i even brought her over there with all the raider shit he has up in the booth!!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: RAIDERS!!!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 26 2008, 09:36 PM~11448004
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: RAIDERS!!!
> *


i agree buddy :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 26 2008, 06:26 PM~11445813
> *hey Jess need her in Raider Gear :biggrin:
> *




I'm sure that could be arrange :biggrin: 


*
RAIDERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 27 2008, 08:16 AM~11450133
> *I'm sure that could be arrange  :biggrin:
> 
> RAIDERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> *


NEVEEEEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 27 2008, 08:20 AM~11450165
> *NEVEEEEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> *


EVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Aug 22 2008, 05:57 PM~11414852
> *
> DAMM ME TOO!!!!!!!! THATS A WHOLE LOT OF ASS!!!!!
> :0
> *


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 24 2008, 10:21 AM~11424211
> *Nice car!!!
> *


_Thanks Ruthie_


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 27 2008, 10:22 AM~11451034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice to bad i missed it . :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 27 2008, 08:16 AM~11450133
> *I'm sure that could be arrange  :biggrin:
> 
> RAIDERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

[/quote]

:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 27 2008, 10:22 AM~11451034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :worship:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 27 2008, 09:38 AM~11450692
> *EVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

damn she's hella fucking cute ........








I'M A ASS MAN !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> damn she's hella fucking cute ........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> > damn she's hella fucking cute ........
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 27 2008, 10:22 AM~11451034
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*I got dibs on the one on the left!!!*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 27 2008, 08:20 AM~11450165
> *NEVEEEEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> *




hater :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 29 2008, 12:42 PM~11472202
> *Raider hater  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Aug 29 2008, 12:40 PM~11472182
> *I got dibs on the one on the left!!!
> *


SURE ALL YOU CAN EAT ....
LOL J/K


----------



## USSKITTYHAWK (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

ttt...need a SLM bay area show to end the year


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

GOT FIRST PLACE FOR FULL CUSTOM TRIKE ......


----------



## 1 TUF BABY LAC (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Aug 29 2008, 12:40 PM~11472182
> *I got dibs on the one on the left!!!
> *


you got it !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> I'M A ASS MAN !!!!!!!!!!
> Rollerz Only in da mutha fucken house !


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

good show.


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> > I'M A ASS MAN !!!!!!!!!!
> > Rollerz Only in da mutha fucken house !
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> 1st PLACE FOR FULL CUSTOM TRIKE


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 18 2008, 02:29 PM~11374637
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!!!


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------

